# Suarez to Real....



## guest100718 (Jun 6, 2014)

This one will run all summer.....

http://www.football365.com/transfer-gossip/9339611/Some-Gossip-For-Ye...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 6, 2014)

it will happen........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

:rofl:

The Bacon Gossip :rofl:

Suarez will be playing for Liverpool next season - that I'm very confident about.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

The Bacon Gossip :rofl:

Suarez will be playing for Liverpool next season - that I'm very confident about.
		
Click to expand...

woollies window...........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			woollies window........... 

Click to expand...


Already have two bets in regards Suarez :thup:

As even that article has said - "Suarez has stated his desire to stay"


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 6, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			it will happen........
		
Click to expand...

Who knows, but we can garuntee it will be the most boring rumour of the summer with daily updates untill he goes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Who knows, but we can garuntee it will be the most boring rumour of the summer with daily updates untill he goes.
		
Click to expand...


That boring you decided to start a whole brand new thread about it


----------



## One Planer (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Already have two bets in regards Suarez :thup:

As even that article has said - "Suarez has stated his desire to stay"
		
Click to expand...

Suarez also said this too:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23592181


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 6, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Suarez also said this too:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23592181

Click to expand...

Exactly, the word of a footballer is worthless.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Suarez also said this too:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23592181

Click to expand...

Yes 12 months ago because we weren't in the CL 

Since then we are now in the CL and he has signed a new contract.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 6, 2014)

http://www.marca.com/2014/06/05/en/football/real_madrid/1401954075.html


----------



## One Planer (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes 12 months ago because we weren't in the CL 

Since then we are now in the CL and *he has signed a new contract*.
		
Click to expand...


Well, signing a new contract but the breaks on this move didn't it

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18613479

Money talks Phil.

If Madrid come in with Â£100M+, do you really think the  Liverpool board would say no?


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 6, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Well, signing a new contract but the breaks on this move didn't it

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18613479

Money talks Phil.

If Madrid come in with Â£100M+, do you really think the  Liverpool board would say no?
		
Click to expand...

It's rumoured he has a buy out clause of 70 million. 

And as for Bale I remember all us Spurs fans saying he signed a new contract, he loves playing at spurs, he's happy here etc etc..... It didnt make any difference though.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 6, 2014)

I think this will happen everyone has their price

Fantastic player will be a big loss to Liverpool.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 6, 2014)

It all comes down to this daft FFP rule. Its going to kill Saints, and it will mean Real can offer Suarez far more than Liverpool will be allowed to pay him, he will go if the offer is right. Plus he will be right at home in a country full of racists...


----------



## Rooter (Jun 6, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Plus he will be right at home in a country full of racists...
		
Click to expand...

Is that not in itself slightly racist a comment? or at least xenophobic?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 6, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Is that not in itself slightly racist a comment? or at least xenophobic?
		
Click to expand...

Xena what?  is that a camera.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Well, signing a new contract but the breaks on this move didn't it

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18613479

Money talks Phil.

If Madrid come in with Â£100M+, do you really think the  Liverpool board would say no?
		
Click to expand...

If they come in for Â£100mil + then I do think he will go but don't expect Madrid to do that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			It all comes down to this daft FFP rule. Its going to kill Saints, and it will mean Real can offer Suarez far more than Liverpool will be allowed to pay him, he will go if the offer is right. *Plus he will be right at home in a country full of racists..*.
		
Click to expand...

Only took 15 posts for the thread to turn pathetic 

Just insulted a whole nation with a racist or possibly xenophobic comment


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 6, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			It all comes down to this daft FFP rule. Its going to kill Saints, and it will mean Real can offer Suarez far more than Liverpool will be allowed to pay him, he will go if the offer is right. Plus he will be right at home in a country full of racists...
		
Click to expand...

Can you explain what's 'daft' about FFP?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 6, 2014)

Not sure if he'll go or stay,but I do have to laugh at how some Liverpool fans think qualifying for the CL means so much when keeping/attracting players. 
Sorry but playing for Real or Liverpool no brainier really.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 6, 2014)

I am a bit puzzled how FFP would harm Southampton.
I would have thought they were the sort of club who would greatly benefit from it.

Re Suarez....players will always want to move to a bigger club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not sure if he'll go or stay,but I do have to laugh at how some Liverpool fans think qualifying for the CL means so much when keeping/attracting players. 
Sorry but playing for Real or Liverpool no brainier really.
		
Click to expand...



So you don't think CL is relevant to attracting signings then ?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I am a bit puzzled how FFP would harm Southampton.
I would have thought they were the sort of club who would greatly benefit from it.

Re Suarez....players will always want to move to a bigger club.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really think it will affect us in the slightest tbh. It means a massive sugar daddy can't come in and throw money at players (not that PSG have slowed). But a club our size atm also has an advantage in that we're not gonna be spending loads so won't be near breaking their rules or incurring fines. If we managed to keep our players together for a few years and some how did an Everton and get 4th I suppose we'd struggle to pay any players we could suddenly attract.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you don't think CL is relevant to attracting signings then ?
		
Click to expand...

Of course it's relevant, but I don't think Liverpool being in it is relevant if Madrid were to pay his buy out clause.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you don't think CL is relevant to attracting signings then ?
		
Click to expand...

To a certain extent,but like I've said before I still think UTD would attract bigger players more than Liverpool even without qualifying for the CL.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Of course it's relevant, but I don't think Liverpool being in it is relevant if Madrid were to pay his buy out clause.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Plus we're talking about a team that's just won the CL & a team that are massive outsiders to win it next season. 
It's one thing participating in the CL,it's another seriously competing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

There is no reason why we can't compete in the CL next year 

UTD so far have been turned down by players like Kroos and a few others - signed no one and believe when they do sign they will be way over the top in terms of price.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There is no reason why we can't compete in the CL next year 

UTD so far have been turned down by players like Kroos and a few others - signed no one and believe when they do sign they will be way over the top in terms of price.
		
Click to expand...

Sure utd will pay what they see fit,just like other clubs have/will do.
Not sure who have turned down utd ,lots of paper talk but I take it with a pinch of salt:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2014)

It's all academic until after the shindig starting net week. I reckon Suarez will go personally as money talks and there is no such thing as loyalty anymore


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			To a certain extent,but like I've said before I still think UTD would attract bigger players more than Liverpool even without qualifying for the CL.
		
Click to expand...

Seems that your correct with Malanga from Porto looking like turning Siddy down hoping for Utd to come back in.

Kroos was coming deal done but has been apparently vetoed by Louis


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you don't think CL is relevant to attracting signings then ?
		
Click to expand...

How much did it affect Liverpool from 2009?



Papas1982 said:



			I don't really think it will affect us in the slightest tbh. It means a massive sugar daddy can't come in and throw money at players (not that PSG have slowed).
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't mean that at all! It merely means that (after 2 years or so) he actually has to front up with the cash to cover the losses rather than simply putting it further into debt - to such an extent that it would likely not be viable should he walk away!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			How much did it affect Liverpool from 2009?
		
Click to expand...


Quite a bit - lost a number of players and were turned down by a number of players.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Quite a bit - lost a number of players and were turned down by a number of players.
		
Click to expand...

But that could also be due to Liverpool not winning their domestic league for nearly a quarter of century.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			But that could also be due to Liverpool not winning their domestic league for nearly a quarter of century.
		
Click to expand...

Had no issues buying many top players in the same period.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Quite a bit - lost a number of players and were turned down by a number of players.
		
Click to expand...

And Socket calls Fat Eck 'vague'!

As long as ManU get back into C/L next season, I don't believe it will affect them greatly - and they have the resources, reputation and infrastructure to make it happen (imo). 

Liverpool, on the other hand, is rather less well endowed in depth (maybe not this next season after retirements?), so somewhat more fragile. If a sizeable offer for Suarez came along, it would be pretty tempting to cash in and create a more balanced quality team (and sort some of the defence out!). Though a (single?) major threat seems to be the recipe for success in BPL. Not only at the top level, but look how West Ham suffered when Carroll was injured and the difference when he returned - or Arsenal's yearly February/March injury woes! As long as they spend it a bit better than Spurs did with the Bale loot!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Had no issues buying many top players in the same period.
		
Click to expand...

But not the pick if the crop :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Quite a bit - lost a number of players and were turned down by a number of players.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Had no issues buying many top players in the same period.
		
Click to expand...

There appears to be a contradiction!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			But not the pick if the crop :thup:
		
Click to expand...


At time when money counts for a lot we haven't done too badly - quite happy knowing that the success we have on our honours board it's purely down to one person billions :thup:

Even from the 60's through to the 90's we were never always about buying the top stars - it has always been about buying the right player regardless of his standing or his price. We haven't ever been a club that is all about playing Football manager with a club 

Even when we bought Torres he was a potential world star , Alonso , Reina plus many others turned into the pick of the crop playing for us.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			There appears to be a contradiction! 

Click to expand...

Ok I'll spell it out - when we were in the CL we didn't appear to have many issues buying players despite not winning the league 

When we failed to qualify for a few years we lost a fair number of players due to no CL and were turned down by a few also due to lack of CL ( but still picked up the odd star - Suarez a prime example )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			And Socket calls Fat Eck 'vague'!

As long as ManU get back into C/L next season, I don't believe it will affect them greatly - and they have the resources, reputation and infrastructure to make it happen (imo). 

Liverpool, on the other hand, is rather less well endowed in depth (maybe not this next season after retirements?), so somewhat more fragile. If a sizeable offer for Suarez came along, it would be pretty tempting to cash in and create a more balanced quality team (and sort some of the defence out!). Though a (single?) major threat seems to be the recipe for success in BPL. Not only at the top level, but look how West Ham suffered when Carroll was injured and the difference when he returned - or Arsenal's yearly February/March injury woes! As long as they spend it a bit better than Spurs did with the Bale loot!
		
Click to expand...

Great deal of ifs and as long as in there 

Man Utds squad is poor - their back four is worse than ours , they have nothing in the middle and will rely on a Dutchman who is falling apart and Rooney. They need a great deal of work - they could just as easily drift away like we did. 

We are already building our squad up - three players look like the have signed already with the potential for three more to arrive. Those players will fill out the squad nicely plus a few youngsters returning after gaining some experience. We won't be able to compete with the spending of both Chelsea and City ( no one can ) so Rodgers will try and build on the great work from last season and strengthen the areas we need strengthening - Suarez is included in that building and regardless of how many rumours will be circulated by the red tops I expect him to stay.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			At time when money counts for a lot we haven't done too badly - quite happy knowing that the success we have on our honours board it's purely down to one person billions :thup:

Even from the 60's through to the 90's we were never always about buying the top stars - it has always been about buying the right player regardless of his standing or his price. We haven't ever been a club that is all about playing Football manager with a club 

Even when we bought Torres he was a potential world star , Alonso , Reina plus many others turned into the pick of the crop playing for us.
		
Click to expand...

So what's the excuse before  "one persons billions"?
PS.....Liverpool have tried playing football manager but it didn't work out too good


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			So what's the excuse before  "one persons billions"?
PS.....Liverpool have tried playing football manager but it didn't work out too good 

Click to expand...


We appointed Souness who made all the wrong choices and spent the 90's playing catch up.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We appointed Souness who made all the wrong choices and spent the 90's playing catch up.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe other teams just kicked on :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok I'll spell it out - when we were in the CL we didn't appear to have many issues buying players despite not winning the league 

When we *failed to qualify for a few years* we lost a fair number of players due to no CL and were turned down by a few also due to lack of CL ( but still picked up the odd star - Suarez a prime example )
		
Click to expand...

The bold bit is the key!

The Red tinted specs are well and truly on though! :rofl:

I agree that C/L is definitely more of an attraction/goal, for players, than 'winning the league'. For most/realistic fans, I believe it's the other way around (even Chelsea ones) - at least until the title is out of reach. That's the first target ManU has to have - though at whose expense?! Arsenal appears to be the 'weakest' to me, but has an uncanny knack of just making it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or maybe other teams just kicked on :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Souness tried to change the team too quickly - got rid of too many title winners in one season and tried too do what he did at Rangers and we nose dived - Man Utd took advantage of that and then built upon their early success , Blackburn had a splash and dash fleeting moment and Arsenal built from some very good management from Wenger. We hung around and had a couple of chances but couldn't get over the line. 

But the trophies are still there in the cabinet and even though we haven't won the league for a while we have still kept the trophy count ticking over.  

When it comes to success there is only one club that rivals us in England.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			The bold bit is the key!

The Red tinted specs are well and truly on though! :rofl:

I agree that C/L is definitely more of an attraction/goal, for players, than 'winning the league'. For most/realistic fans, I believe it's the other way around (even Chelsea ones) - at least until the title is out of reach. That's the first target ManU has to have - though at whose expense?! Arsenal appears to be the 'weakest' to me, but has an uncanny knack of just making it!
		
Click to expand...


I'm trying to see what your reply has anything to do with what I posted or where the red tinted specs part comes into it ?! 

Have you ever told us who you actually support ??


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Souness tried to change the team too quickly - got rid of too many title winners in one season and tried too do what he did at Rangers and we nose dived - Man Utd took advantage of that and then built upon their early success , Blackburn had a splash and dash fleeting moment and Arsenal built from some very good management from Wenger. We hung around and had a couple of chances but couldn't get over the line. 

But the trophies are still there in the cabinet and even though we haven't won the league for a while we have still kept the trophy count ticking over.  

When it comes to success there is only one club that *surpasses* us in England.
		
Click to expand...

fixed.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 6, 2014)

As an outsider looking in on the rivalry and comparison between so called fans of man utd and Liverpool it sometimes borders on the childish schoolboy, my phalanx is bigger than yours in the outside toilets.

as a city fan I have had gallons of abuse over the years from both sets of fans ranging from the light hearted to the nose to nose. Most of it has not bothered me. But and it's a massive but, when it comes to utd and Liverpool fans trying to have a civil discussion re there/one another's club, teams and players. Forget it. I can talk to most utd fans about both our clubs now we are on a level and the discussion of both clubs is usually quite civil. I can talk to Liverpool fans and the same happens but talk to Liverpool fans about utd and visa versa and a green eyed monster appears from both sets of fans.

why am I rambling on about about this now. I find it all quite amusing re the Suarez, lambert, Moyes affairs etc and fans from both clubs trying to give a unbiased opinion on one another's clubs yet wishing ill of one another's clubs at the same time.

would love to know where this comes from ladies and gents.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			fixed.
		
Click to expand...

Only if you include charity shields 

Major trophies and it is 41 each ( because you can include their FIFA Club thing )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 10889



Click to expand...

Yep - it can never be forgotten or rewritten 

One day you might catch up - but I doubt it and will forever be behind


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only if you include charity shields 

Major trophies and it is 41 each ( because you can include their FIFA Club thing )
		
Click to expand...

Trophies are trophies, when Rafa won five in a year I didn't hear Liverpool fans not including it. 

For or me it's either league, fa cup, cl, uefa and cup winners. Or it's the lot, super cups, Mickey Mouse, world club etc. 

So I'd have UTD on 62 pool on 59. Or UTD on 35 pool on 33. 

For or me I'd go 62 for 59. 

A troohy always counts when you win it. All fans love to win them.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm trying to see what your reply has anything to do with what I posted or where the red tinted specs part comes into it ?!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps if you took the Red tinted specs off you would! It wasn't a criticism though, merely an observation!



Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you ever told us who you actually support ??
		
Click to expand...

Yes - several times!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Trophies are trophies, when Rafa won five in a year I didn't hear Liverpool fans not including it. 

For or me it's either league, fa cup, cl, uefa and cup winners. Or it's the lot, super cups, Mickey Mouse, world club etc. 

So I'd have UTD on 62 pool on 59. Or UTD on 35 pool on 33. 

For or me I'd go 62 for 59. 

A troohy always counts when you win it. All fans love to win them.
		
Click to expand...

The Charity Shield is a glorified friendly - end off 

And Rafa never won 5 in a year 

It was Houllier who won 3 in a season - I don't count a friendly as a comp and never have done. Same with the Super Cup

It's league , FA , league cup , CL , UEFA and Cup Winners - have a recount


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Charity Shield is a glorified friendly - end off 

And Rafa never won 5 in a year 

It was Houllier who won 3 in a season - I don't count a friendly as a comp and never have done. Same with the Super Cup
		
Click to expand...

Of course it was, my bad (re houllier). Belive including your friendly comps it was 5. You may not have counted it, but plenty did. And as many a rangers fan will tell you. Trophies are trophies. If they get held aloft they count for me. So you may see it as you being ahead. But I don't. As I'm sure all UTD fans don't either. As to neutrals, well maybe they are split. But if saints ever win fa cup and the lift charity shield following season, I'll cheer it!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 6, 2014)

Maybe one day Stevie:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Of course it was, my bad (re houllier). Belive including your friendly comps it was 5. You may not have counted it, but plenty did. And as many a rangers fan will tell you. Trophies are trophies. If they get held aloft they count for me. So you may see it as you being ahead. But I don't. As I'm sure all UTD fans don't either. As to neutrals, well maybe they are split. But if saints ever win fa cup and the lift charity shield following season, I'll cheer it!
		
Click to expand...

The Charity Sheild is a pre season friendly - that's it. I'll cheers because we beat someone and win a game but certainly don't go dancing in streets because we won a pre season friendly and that's pretty much the same thinking for the majority of Liverpool fans I know and speak too 

Yes the Mancs count them - because that enables them to sneak ahead of us - but it's not a major trophy and never will be

Have you had your recount yet ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 10890

Maybe one day Stevie:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't really funny the first time you posted it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It wasn't really funny the first time you posted it 

Click to expand...

Maybe not for you


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Charity Sheild is a pre season friendly - that's it. I'll cheers because we beat someone and win a game but certainly don't go dancing in streets because we won a pre season friendly and that's pretty much the same thinking for the majority of Liverpool fans I know and speak too 

Yes the Mancs count them - because that enables them to sneak ahead of us - but it's not a major trophy and never will be

Have you had your recount yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Saints recount? Yeah we're at one.  

Interesting to to get your perspective, because when I google lfc trophies and follow the link to you website. Community is in your trophy list. I believe index it's called. Below the majors, but called a trophy non the less. Not a friendly, not a kick about. A friendly. I'm sure you know more lfc fans than me, but back when you won your 5 in 12 months, all of the ones I knew counted them as they were bleating about beating UTDs treble.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Charity Shield is a glorified friendly - end off 

And Rafa never won 5 in a year 

It was Houllier who won 3 in a season - I don't count a friendly as a comp and never have done. Same with the Super Cup

It's league , FA , league cup , CL , UEFA and Cup Winners - have a recount 

Click to expand...

No need to have a recount, you have your opinion and me mine.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Saints recount? Yeah we're at one.  

Interesting to to get your perspective, because when I google lfc trophies and follow the link to you website. Community is in your trophy list. I believe index it's called. Below the majors, but called a trophy non the less. Not a friendly, not a kick about. A friendly. I'm sure you know more lfc fans than me, but back when you won your 5 in 12 months, all of the ones I knew counted them as they were bleating about beating UTDs treble.
		
Click to expand...

We never beat United treble - we did have one of our own back in 1984 

Of course it's called a trophy because it's shiney and metal and handed out to the team that wins - 

But it will never count for me regardless of how many times it's won - it was started to raise money for charities. Same as the Super Cup doesn't count - they are just glorified friendlies. 

The recount of the major trophies excluding the glorified friendlies for both Liverpool and UTD


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			No need to have a recount, you have your opinion and me mine.
		
Click to expand...


It's nothing to do with opinion - even in your post the facts you post are incorrect.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 6, 2014)

Let's be honest the League cup isn't exactly very impressive. 
Not for the top teams at least.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Let's be honest the League cup isn't exactly very impressive. 
Not for the top teams at least.
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:

Believe you have won it as much as you have the league and certainly mattered to your manager and you lot in 05 

Just because in recent years some teams play second string and youngsters but for decades it was and still is a big trophy 

You still had to beat all the top clubs in the league

And time to retire


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's nothing to do with opinion - even in your post the facts you post are incorrect.
		
Click to expand...

Whoch fact would that be then phil?

your own website lists it as a trophy. Therefor it's been one. It has no asterisks by it. 

You our don't count it, fair enough. Maybe that's because Liverpool have one so many you can be picky. But I would imagine supporters of 99% percent of other clubs would count it as a trophy. 

So my opinion stands thanks.


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 7, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Whoch fact would that be then phil?

your own website lists it as a trophy. Therefor it's been one. It has no asterisks by it. 

You our don't count it, fair enough. Maybe that's because Liverpool have one so many you can be picky. But I would imagine supporters of 99% percent of other clubs would count it as a trophy. 

So my opinion stands thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I must be in the 1% then. Technically it's a 'trophy' but I've always seen it as a 'friendly'. Same for the Super Cup.

I don't think they get the open top buses out for it do they?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 7, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			I must be in the 1% then. Technically it's a 'trophy' but I've always seen it as a 'friendly'. Same for the Super Cup.

I don't think they get the open top buses out for it do they?
		
Click to expand...

Seen plentybif big clubs win the FA and league cup and not have an open top bus either......


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 7, 2014)

Firstly apologies if I offended anyone with the 'racist' comment, probably shouldn't post after an afternoon in the pub garden

As for FFP, yes its unfair and will only make the gap between the top four or five bigger. Saints are a perfect example of why its flawed. For any business to grow it needs to invest. Saints can easily afford to pay good wages to keep/attract the players needed to push us up to the next level, but because of our relatively low income at the moment we're not allowed to, hence we start to see our best players being attracted to the bigger clubs who can pay what they want. Its a catch 22.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 7, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Firstly apologies if I offended anyone with the 'racist' comment, probably shouldn't post after an afternoon in the pub garden

As for FFP, yes its unfair and will only make the gap between the top four or five bigger. Saints are a perfect example of why its flawed. For any business to grow it needs to invest. Saints can easily afford to pay good wages to keep/attract the players needed to push us up to the next level, but because of our relatively low income at the moment we're not allowed to, hence we start to see our best players being attracted to the bigger clubs who can pay what they want. Its a catch 22.
		
Click to expand...

do you really think Lallana and Shaw want to leave just because if money. If we could match whatever offers they have. They'd still leave for a better chance if trophies too. Same as when we but players from lower leagues. Money and success are key, we may have success. But far more likely at top 4/5 clubs.


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 7, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Seen plentybif big clubs win the FA and league cup and not have an open top bus either......
		
Click to expand...


It was just a way of  saying the two 'trophies' aren't held in as high regard i.e. you'd never see an open top bus for either of them.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 7, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			It was just a way of  saying the two 'trophies' aren't held in as high regard i.e. you'd never see an open top bus for either of them.
		
Click to expand...

Not for the league cup, but always for the FA


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 7, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Not for the league cup, but always for the FA
		
Click to expand...

You've misread my posts I was talking about the Charity Shield and Super Cup.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 7, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			do you really think Lallana and Shaw want to leave just because if money. If we could match whatever offers they have. They'd still leave for a better chance if trophies too. Same as when we b
ut players from lower leagues. Money and success are key, we may have success. But far more likely at top 4/5 clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Read my post again. Whilst we could offer them the same we aren't allowed to, so of course they're going to leave because of the money!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 7, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Read my post again. Whilst we could offer them the same we aren't allowed to, so of course they're going to leave because of the money!
		
Click to expand...

Ffp only affects us IF we reach CL. Premierleague don't care at all. So we couod offer them as much as we want currently. 
Do you honestly believe that if we were allowed to match whatever the others could Lallana would still stay?

Players want to play at their highest keel possible nowadays, obviously money comes with that. But let's not kid ourselves that players would turn turn down UTD or Liverpool for us if we all offered the same cash.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 7, 2014)

If that's right then I stand corrected, as far as I was aware FFP affected all clubs in European competition, eg: all league clubs in Europe


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 7, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			You've misread my posts I was talking about the Charity Shield and Super Cup.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I answered te wrong post


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Duckster (Jun 7, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Firstly apologies if I offended anyone with the 'racist' comment, probably shouldn't post after an afternoon in the pub garden

As for FFP, yes its unfair and will only make the gap between the top four or five bigger. Saints are a perfect example of why its flawed. For any business to grow it needs to invest. Saints can easily afford to pay good wages to keep/attract the players needed to push us up to the next level, but because of our relatively low income at the moment we're not allowed to, hence we start to see our best players being attracted to the bigger clubs who can pay what they want. Its a catch 22.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't FFP only for teams in Europe though?  So it doesn't hit you at all.

*Edit - just seen some others mentioned this


----------



## Dodger (Jun 7, 2014)

The Sheep put a star on their shirt for the Super Cup.

And that fact is nearly as big a joke as the actual cup.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 7, 2014)

Duckster said:



			Isn't FFP only for teams in Europe though?  So it doesn't hit you at all.

*Edit - just seen some others mentioned this
		
Click to expand...

It affects everyone

http://www.financialfairplay.co.uk/financial-fair-play-explained.php


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 7, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			It affects everyone

http://www.financialfairplay.co.uk/financial-fair-play-explained.php

Click to expand...

If we can't operate with loses in excess of Â£15m a year  then I don't want us chasing unrealistic aims. We had a big enough struggle as it was. I'd rather consolidate than pay them CL wages to stay with us.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 7, 2014)

Just overheard someone in the club house bar say Madrid are ready to/have tabled a Â£117M bid. 

How true I don't know.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 7, 2014)

I



Gareth said:



			Just overheard someone in the club house bar say Madrid are ready to/have tabled a Â£117M bid. 

How true I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

Not very true I'd guess.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 7, 2014)

I actually stated 2 months ago that Southampton were going to get hammered for its players. I watched them batter city. And it was obvious that they had class players in which were going to go elsewhere. Sad but true. Am sure that ? Rodriguez who got injured v city would of been another one on his way. Really hope saints do get past there summer sales of players and do manage to replace Pinocchio.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 7, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			I actually stated 2 months ago that Southampton were going to get hammered for its players. I watched them batter city. And it was obvious that they had class players in which were going to go elsewhere. Sad but true. Am sure that ? Rodriguez who got injured v city would of been another one on his way. Really hope saints do get past there summer sales of players and do manage to replace Pinocchio.
		
Click to expand...

Us fans knew it last year lol. 
Not too worried yet, only 1 gone. Hopefully only 3 more to leave.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 7, 2014)

When I mentioned a couple of months ago about the saints getting hammered for its players, I don't know who it was on here said he wasn't to bothered because there were quality players coming through the youth setup. Which is fine but they really do need to replace Pinocchio with someone quality. Who that is ?, lord knows.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 7, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			When I mentioned a couple of months ago about the saints getting hammered for its players, I don't know who it was on here said he wasn't to bothered because there were quality players coming through the youth setup. Which is fine but they really do need to replace Pinocchio with someone quality. Who that is ?, lord knows.
		
Click to expand...

Koeman is the bookies favourite. 
Lid happily take him, Dutch tend to go with youth which is way we work. Plus a big name to help with signings.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 8, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Man Utds squad is poor - their back four is worse than ours , they have nothing in the middle and will rely on a Dutchman who is falling apart and Rooney. They need a great deal of work - they could just as easily drift away like we did.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly don't disagree with that! It has to happen quickly though - perhaps (just) forgivable to just miss out next year, but must happen within  2 - otherwise it could experience the long period in Europa League that Liverpool did. For other Clubs, FFP would need to be considered, too but MUFC is profitable, so shouldn't be a problem.

With 5 or 6 real contenders for the CL places, if not for the Title, it's easy to see why BPL is deemed 'greatest League in the World'! Shame the (style of) football too often doesn't live up to the description for me!

Last year's performance will be a hard act to follow, but there's no reason to think Rodgers can't do it - provided he either keeps an in-form and fit Suarez on the field or replaces him with an equally powerful threat - something I believe is less likely to be achievable. And the woes at the back need to be put right too!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 20, 2014)

Real with Ronaldo, or maybe now Barca with neymar, or hang at around Liverpool with lambert?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Real with Ronaldo, or maybe now Barca with neymar, or hang at around Liverpool with lambert?     

Click to expand...


:rofl:

Bit early for fishing


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Bit early for fishing
		
Click to expand...

just reporting La Marca  story today...


:clap:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			just reporting La Marca  story today...


:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes - the Spanish version of the Sun !


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 20, 2014)

He was probably straight on the phone to his agent last night after witnessing the performance of a couple of his club team mates last night.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2014)

Quality from him 

Within moments of firing a dramatic and crucial winner for his country against England, Luis Suarez's thoughts immediately turned to offering words of consolation for club teammate Steven Gerrard.

The prolific 27-year-old was the scourge of the Three Lions in Sao Paulo, expertly directing a header into the far corner and then driving into the roof of the net as the clock ticked to a conclusion.

Victory resurrected Uruguay's hopes of qualifying for the last 16 of the World Cup in Brazil, but the result left Roy Hodgson's team requiring a remarkable turnaround if they are to progress.

Amid his natural celebration following the final whistle, however, Suarez showed his deep respect for Gerrard by heading straight to the midfielder to provide his support at a difficult moment.

"This is an unlucky moment for him," the talismanic forward, who notched 31 goals for Liverpool last season, explained. "I don't like it when he hurts like this."

The Salto native, returning to the La Celeste line-up after missing their opening match, added: "I said: 'Keep going, forget this game, you're one of the best.' He's the best player I've played with."

As a long ball bounced in behind the England defence in the final minutes of the Sao Paulo encounter, Suarez was primed and ready to capitalise on the smallest of chances to come his way.

The striker scooped possession, carried forward despite a lack of balance and his powerful finish soared over Joe Hart and allowed the Reds' No.7 to set off on a passionate celebration.

He said: "I had to keep calm, keep my cool and when I got the ball I just kicked it with my whole heart, thinking of all those who have supported me.

"It has been like a dream. It is something I have dreamt about very often. It was one of the best games I've played. It's an amazing moment for me. Maybe a few days ago I thought this wouldn't be possible."


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 20, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			He was probably straight on the phone to his agent last night after witnessing the performance of a couple of his club team mates last night.
		
Click to expand...

Quality assists.....


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 20, 2014)

Barca are in for him now aswell....

http://www.football365.com/transfer-gossip/9355668/Afternoon-Gossip...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Quality from him 

Within moments of firing a dramatic and crucial winner for his country against England, Luis Suarez's thoughts immediately turned to offering words of consolation for club teammate Steven Gerrard.

The prolific 27-year-old was the scourge of the Three Lions in Sao Paulo, expertly directing a header into the far corner and then driving into the roof of the net as the clock ticked to a conclusion.

Victory resurrected Uruguay's hopes of qualifying for the last 16 of the World Cup in Brazil, but the result left Roy Hodgson's team requiring a remarkable turnaround if they are to progress.

Amid his natural celebration following the final whistle, however, Suarez showed his deep respect for Gerrard by heading straight to the midfielder to provide his support at a difficult moment.

"This is an unlucky moment for him," the talismanic forward, who notched 31 goals for Liverpool last season, explained. "I don't like it when he hurts like this."

The Salto native, returning to the La Celeste line-up after missing their opening match, added: "I said: 'Keep going, forget this game, you're one of the best.' He's the best player I've played with."

As a long ball bounced in behind the England defence in the final minutes of the Sao Paulo encounter, Suarez was primed and ready to capitalise on the smallest of chances to come his way.

The striker scooped possession, carried forward despite a lack of balance and his powerful finish soared over Joe Hart and allowed the Reds' No.7 to set off on a passionate celebration.

He said: "I had to keep calm, keep my cool and when I got the ball I just kicked it with my whole heart, thinking of all those who have supported me.

"It has been like a dream. It is something I have dreamt about very often. It was one of the best games I've played. It's an amazing moment for me. Maybe a few days ago I thought this wouldn't be possible."
		
Click to expand...

What a top bloke he is


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 20, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			What a top bloke he is

Click to expand...

Yes i agree, great ambassador for the game....Good riddance to the buck toothed biter,hope he goes overseas,.Don't you just love Liverpoolguy...:blah:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Yes i agree, great ambassador for the game....Good riddance to the buck toothed biter,hope he goes overseas,.Don't you just love Liverpoolguy...:blah:
		
Click to expand...


I do believe it's considered bad form - pathetic , disrespectful etc etc to insult someone because of an affliction ( well so the gang say ) so be careful they don't round on you for insulting Suarez over his teeth ( but Im very doubtful we will see the same moral high ground )!


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 20, 2014)

if he did not play for LIVERPOOL he would not have got into a position to score,GERRARD was standing back and never got his foot in a tackle on a couple of occasions when SAUREZ walked passed him,same as the other LIVERPOOL players it was if they were scared to tackle him for one reason or another,if he had been from another prem team he would have been off on a strecher.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 20, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			if he did not play for LIVERPOOL he would not have got into a position to score,GERRARD was standing back and never got his foot in a tackle on a couple of occasions when SAUREZ walked passed him,same as the other LIVERPOOL players it was if they were scared to tackle him for one reason or another,if he had been from another prem team he would have been off on a strecher.
		
Click to expand...

Can you translate that into something more readable ?


----------



## richy (Jun 20, 2014)

My best friend is from Liverpool although he's an Everton fan. He watched the match in a bar last night with both Liverpool and Everton fans. 

Some Liverpool fans actually cheered when he scored because he played for them. My mate questioned them when THIER national side had 4 players from their club side including the club captain. Plus Lambert who came on and is from Liverpool, Rooney who is from Huyton (I think) and Baines who is from Kirkby. 

Talk about a player being bigger than their club. Be a shame if he left them in the summer


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 21, 2014)

Rumours that Barca are interested aswell & are ready to activate a Â£70m release clause in his contract.
Has he played his last game for Liverpool??


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			if he did not play for LIVERPOOL he would not have got into a position to score,GERRARD was standing back and never got his foot in a tackle on a couple of occasions when SAUREZ walked passed him,same as the other LIVERPOOL players it was if they were scared to tackle him for one reason or another,if he had been from another prem team he would have been off on a strecher.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you don't really believe that !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Rumours that Barca are interested aswell & are ready to activate a Â£70m release clause in his contract.
Has he played his last game for Liverpool??
		
Click to expand...

I've seen that in various places too and money does talk and both Real and Barca can definitely afford to buy the contract out. If he continues to play well in the WC then I can see the interest increasing


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Quality from him 

Within moments of firing a dramatic and crucial winner for his country against England, Luis Suarez's thoughts immediately turned to offering words of consolation for club teammate Steven Gerrard.

The prolific 27-year-old was the scourge of the Three Lions in Sao Paulo, expertly directing a header into the far corner and then driving into the roof of the net as the clock ticked to a conclusion.

Victory resurrected Uruguay's hopes of qualifying for the last 16 of the World Cup in Brazil, but the result left Roy Hodgson's team requiring a remarkable turnaround if they are to progress.

Amid his natural celebration following the final whistle, however, Suarez showed his deep respect for Gerrard by heading straight to the midfielder to provide his support at a difficult moment.

"This is an unlucky moment for him," the talismanic forward, who notched 31 goals for Liverpool last season, explained. "I don't like it when he hurts like this."

The Salto native, returning to the La Celeste line-up after missing their opening match, added: "I said: 'Keep going, forget this game, you're one of the best.' He's the best player I've played with."

As a long ball bounced in behind the England defence in the final minutes of the Sao Paulo encounter, Suarez was primed and ready to capitalise on the smallest of chances to come his way.

The striker scooped possession, carried forward despite a lack of balance and his powerful finish soared over Joe Hart and allowed the Reds' No.7 to set off on a passionate celebration.

He said: "I had to keep calm, keep my cool and when I got the ball I just kicked it with my whole heart, thinking of all those who have supported me.

"It has been like a dream. It is something I have dreamt about very often. It was one of the best games I've played. It's an amazing moment for me. Maybe a few days ago I thought this wouldn't be possible."
		
Click to expand...

Actually, his words could just as easily have been along the lines of 'My turn to get you, you slow old sod! I told you I would! Almost as bad as in the Man City game! I hope I'll get to do the same again in the Champions League!' 

Whoever reported that had no idea what was said, so simply had to trust what the diving, biting star said - though I do think it would have been conciliatory, nothing less than would/should be expected!


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 21, 2014)

He's just become proboably the most hated footballer in England (Robbie Savage excepted) and has a chance to move to one of the worlds biggest clubs and be paid mega bucks, face it, he's as good as gone.
Lallana may well be having second thoughts about moving too if Les Reeds comments have any truth to them.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 21, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			He's just become proboably the most hated footballer in England (Robbie Savage excepted) and has a chance to move to one of the worlds biggest clubs and be paid mega bucks, face it, he's as good as gone.
Lallana may well be having second thoughts about moving too if Les Reeds comments have any truth to them.
		
Click to expand...

*just become??????*


----------



## SaintHacker (Jun 21, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



*just become??????*

Click to expand...

Fair comment. Elevated his position then!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 21, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Fair comment. Elevated his position then!
		
Click to expand...

:thup: :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 22, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			He's just become proboably the most hated footballer in England (Robbie Savage excepted) and has a chance to move to one of the worlds biggest clubs and be paid mega bucks, face it, he's as good as gone.
Lallana may well be having second thoughts about moving too if Les Reeds comments have any truth to them.
		
Click to expand...

If last weeks forum was anything to go by, I'd say Rooney gives him competition!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 22, 2014)

*rubs hands together* :thup:


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 22, 2014)

C u l8r

http://www.football365.com/transfer-gossip/9357386/Gossip-Gossip-Gossip


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 22, 2014)

With the WC also being the worlds greatest marketplace, there are bound to be all sorts of rumours.

If Suarez performs as well in later rounds as he did against (a familiar) England, then he'll definitely become a target!

As I posted way back in this thread, I doubt very much whether he'll be at Liverpool for much longer, but they'll have made a considerable profit from him - which they would need to put to better use than other 'cash-ins' have done recently!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2014)

Amazing how many Spurs/ManUtd/Chelsea fans are obsessed with a player not even playing for them and leaping on every single little gossip that he is leaving - in the hope he does because he helped his club finish above them all last season.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Amazing how many Spurs/ManUtd/Chelsea fans are obsessed with a player not even playing for them and leaping on every single little gossip that he is leaving - in the hope he does because he helped his club finish above them all last season.
		
Click to expand...

Don't let it bother you Phil,you don't have to read it or comment on everything.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Don't let it bother you Phil,you don't have to read it or comment on everything.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing how many liverpool fans believe that he'll be there next season


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Amazing how many liverpool fans believe that he'll be there next season
		
Click to expand...

I think it can go either way, but wouldn't bet on him staying.

Bale was away quicker than you could say "haven't seen Paddy at the lane for 3 decades".

If we get similar money, hope we spend it better than spurs did.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Amazing how many Spurs/ManUtd/Chelsea fans are obsessed with a player not even playing for them and leaping on every single little gossip that he is leaving - in the hope he does because he helped his club finish above them all last season.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing how you are still adamant that he'll stay!

Or are you?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think it can go either way, but wouldn't bet on him staying.

Bale was away quicker than you could say "haven't seen Paddy at the lane for 3 decades".

If we get similar money, hope we spend it better than spurs did.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently it's Â£68m buy out clause. Could be false tho.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Apparently it's Â£68m buy out clause. Could be false tho.
		
Click to expand...

That's if there is one, even the press cant agree. I would think there was, but for a foreign team only.

At least its not to Arsenal for 40M.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think it can go either way, but wouldn't bet on him staying.

Bale was away quicker than you could say "haven't seen Paddy at the lane for 3 decades".

If we get similar money, hope we spend it better than spurs did.
		
Click to expand...

Bale was at spurs for 6 years... looks like Suarez will be gone after 2. We didnt spend particually badly and our squad for the coming season is looking quite good with no much needed, levys management  strategy has been our biggest problem.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Amazing how you are still adamant that he'll stay!

Or are you?
		
Click to expand...

Yep still think he will stay regardless of baseless rumours from that fountain of knowledge - Football365


----------



## One Planer (Jun 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep still think he will stay regardless of baseless rumours from that fountain of knowledge - Football365
		
Click to expand...

If he were to go Phil, who would you look to spend, let's be honest, the substantial transfer cash on to replace him?


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 22, 2014)

Gareth said:



			If he were to go Phil, who would you look to spend, let's be honest, the substantial transfer cash on to replace him?
		
Click to expand...

The return of andy carrol..?


----------



## RW1986 (Jun 22, 2014)

Gareth said:



			If he were to go Phil, who would you look to spend, let's be honest, the substantial transfer cash on to replace him?
		
Click to expand...

Andy Carroll obviously!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Bale was at spurs for 6 years... looks like Suarez will be gone after 2. We didnt spend particually badly and our squad for the coming season is looking quite good with no much needed, levys management  strategy has been our biggest problem.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly Paddy it's 3 1/2 years, where do you get 2 from?

Spent 100 odd million, and finished where?????

Levi isn't the manager.

Must try harder. 2/10.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 22, 2014)

According to ceefax Real are after Sterling as well.

You can't blame these players for wanting to leave for a bigger club and  better league.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 22, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			According to ceefax Real are after Sterling as well.

You can't blame these players for wanting to leave for a bigger club and  better league.
		
Click to expand...

Now that I can't believe. Decent player but that's about it at the minute.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Firstly Paddy it's 3 1/2 years, where do you get 2 from?

Spent 100 odd million, and finished where?????

Levi isn't the manager.

Must try harder. 2/10.
		
Click to expand...

Same place as you and bale off asap, clearly

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?67508-Rickie-Lambert/page18 #174

Perhaps we should quote every scousers favourite subject of net spend.


1/10 but probably cant do any better.


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2014)

Todays rumour appears to be Â£56m plus Alexis Sanchez for him to go to Barca


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

fundy said:



			Todays rumour appears to be Â£56m plus Alexis Sanchez for him to go to Barca
		
Click to expand...

I don't want him to go 100% but if he wants to go to Real then the only deal we should accept is Â£100m+ cash as he's an absolute world class player.

I know the haters will be along in a minute but I love the little dirty cheating racist diving fecker.

If only we had a few more players of his ilk.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2014)

I can see Suarez going before the start of the season but not Sterling. Not the finished article yet. Maybe another good season in the PL and then the European big hitters will be throwing money at him


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I don't want him to go 100% but if he wants to go to Real then the only deal we should accept is Â£100m+ cash as he's an absolute world class player.

I know the haters will be along in a minute but I love the little dirty cheating racist diving fecker.

If only we had a few more players of his ilk.
		
Click to expand...


Exactly why we all hate him!!! 

The same when Ronaldo was rolling claiming to have had attempted murder committed on him when it was a mere glance!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Exactly why we all hate him!!! 

The same when Ronaldo was rolling claiming to have had attempted murder committed on him when it was a mere glance!
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, you(not personally) only hate him cos he plays for a different team that also is a rival.

Imagine the love you'd have for him if he wore your team's shirt.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2014)

Gareth said:



			If he were to go Phil, who would you look to spend, let's be honest, the substantial transfer cash on to replace him?
		
Click to expand...

We'll I would expect a good amount so would be looking at Â£80mil plus 

So a few on my hitlist would be

Sanchez
Banega
Valbuena
Markovic


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We'll I would expect a good amount so would be looking at Â£80mil plus 

So a few on my hitlist would be

Sanchez
Banega
Valbuena
Markovic
		
Click to expand...


You couldn't replace him, there's no other striker who plays the way he does.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 22, 2014)

I think he will go but I hope he does not , as when he plays he is a joy to watch in full flight, people may not like him but you can not deny his quality and his ability to change a game with one chance.

PS I don't support Liverpool or any premiership team , come on the FOREST , if he goes anywhere let it be to us


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't like Suarez for what he's done and still think he dives to con refs but then he's not the only one guilty of that particular crime. However as a footballer I'd argue that he the best player in the PL by a mile at the moment. It would be a shame for the armchair fan (I support Fulham so the Championship for me) if the best players aren't on view all the time. I think that money will talk and he will go.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			You couldn't replace him, there's no other striker who plays the way he does.
		
Click to expand...


You can't replace him like for like - you have to find a way to replace the impact into the team


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You can't replace him like for like - you have to find a way to replace the impact into the team
		
Click to expand...

The impact is he scores goals and you'd need to find an out and out goalscorer or the pressure on the likes of Sturridge becomes a burden. Where do you get someone of his goalscoring talent though. Not that many in world football


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Yeah, you(not personally) only hate him cos he plays for a different team that also is a rival.

Imagine the love you'd have for him if he wore your team's shirt.
		
Click to expand...


To a point when players sign and make an impact, score loads yeah their the bees knees but it does "wayne" though when you hold the club to ransom to get a paid rise of they say they would rather be offski!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			To a point when players sign and make an impact, score loads yeah their the bees knees but it does "wayne" though when you hold the club to ransom to get a paid rise of they say they would rather be offski!
		
Click to expand...

Like Rooney eh


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I know the haters will be along in a minute but I love the little dirty cheating racist diving fecker.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

You forgot 'Biter', 'Biting' or 'Vampire'! 

You might be disappointed at the return then....

From the same revered source BiM quotes for the Terry availability...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ero-prepares-swap-Premier-League-La-Liga.html


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			:rofl: :rofl:

You forgot 'Biter', 'Biting' or 'Vampire'! 

You might be disappointed at the return then....

From the same revered source BiM quotes for the Terry availability...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ero-prepares-swap-Premier-League-La-Liga.html

Click to expand...



If he goes, he goes but he deserves to be winning titles year after year so i won't hate him for it.

I'll be disappointed if its for less than Â£100m though.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			If he goes, he goes but he deserves to be winning titles year after year so i won't hate him for it.

I'll be disappointed if its for less than Â£100m though.
		
Click to expand...

You think you'd be better off with that money to get a better squad for CL etc nxt season or keep Suarez Stu?

Not sure if you have Â£100m to spend and keep Suarez?, if you do then its a no brainier, phenomenal player!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

NWJocko said:



You think you'd be better off with that money to get a better squad for CL etc nxt season or keep Suarez Stu?

Not sure if you have Â£100m to spend and keep Suarez?, if you do then its a no brainier, phenomenal player!
		
Click to expand...


No. Keep Suarez at all costs imo.

There's not one player in world football good or bad like him.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			No. Keep Suarez at all costs imo.

There's not one player in world football good or bad like him.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, agree with you just not sure how much money you have to get the extra players you're going to need in.

Guess the CL cash will help right enough!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Same place as you and bale off asap, clearly

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?67508-Rickie-Lambert/page18 #174

Perhaps we should quote every scousers favourite subject of net spend.


1/10 but probably cant do any better.
		
Click to expand...

?????????

Bale went as soon as a big offer came in for him.

#174 ,you've got me there - confused.com

Spurs have spent tonnes of money in the last 5 years, nett or gross (remember him as a manager?)


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			?????????

Bale went as soon as a big offer came in for him.

#174 ,you've got me there - confused.com

Spurs have spent tonnes of money in the last 5 years, nett or *gross* (remember him as a manager?)
		
Click to expand...

I can Christian the swiss fella i think, he won 17 sunday league cups and the bonus ball a few times aswell:smirk:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Fair enough, agree with you just not sure how much money you have to get the extra players you're going to need in.

Guess the CL cash will help right enough!
		
Click to expand...

The money has to be there, otherwise we'll end up like Tottingham.

Plus theres a bit of Rodgers ***** that need jibbing too.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 22, 2014)

If he stays I'll be tapping you boys up for a ticket to see him live.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			If he stays I'll be tapping you boys up for a ticket to see him live.....
		
Click to expand...

Anytime squire


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I can Christian the swiss fella i think, he won 17 sunday league cups and the bonus ball a few times aswell:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

His Spurs defence was like Swiss cheese - no change there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			If he stays I'll be tapping you boys up for a ticket to see him live.....
		
Click to expand...

I'll seat you and LiverpoolPhil together, gives you someone to talk to.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll seat you and LiverpoolPhil together, gives you someone to talk to.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Just given the first 6 months tickets to a mate but going to be there for the weekday matches hopefully


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Just given the first 6 months tickets to a mate but going to be there for the weekday matches hopefully
		
Click to expand...

I signed up for the CL auto cup and heard today that they are Â£50  a pop.

England thread closed - we'll all have to speak to the missus now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I signed up for the CL auto cup and heard today that they are Â£50  a pop.

England thread closed - we'll all have to speak to the missus now.
		
Click to expand...


Â£50 ?! Suppose it could be worse


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Â£50 ?! Suppose it could be worse
		
Click to expand...

wait to you see what some of the away CL ticket prices are!!!!


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/l...ays-yes-to-joining-barcelona-mundo-deportivo/


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/liverpool-star-luis-suarez-wants-barcelona-switch-1453736


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 23, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			wait to you see what some of the away CL ticket prices are!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine, it seems that the more telly money coming in, the more the prices go up. Should be the opposite.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I can imagine, it seems that the more telly money coming in, the more the prices go up. Should be the opposite.
		
Click to expand...

would help if the dopey chairman didn't offer 300k a week contracts


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Old views also, he's obsessed with LFC and Suarez. 

Hardly ever talks about his own side, same with a few others on here.
		
Click to expand...

I'll happily talk about Spurs all day long.  Livepool fans are delusional and think the world has it in for them.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jun 23, 2014)

Given the current market rates for top end footballers, I reckon the quoted Â£60 Million is a bargain for Suarez.The lad is bloody brilliant.


----------



## chris661 (Jun 23, 2014)

Less of the trolling/ flaming please. It is getting beyond a joke now.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 24, 2014)

i'd say he's out of the door, too much talk to for it to be juts a rumour.

http://www.football365.com/transfer-gossip/9358771/The-Afternoon-Gossip


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

Same stories rehashed day after day and swallowed up by the press 

Only have to see the websites they are printed in and delve into print to read it's all speculation with nothing and I mean nothing from any respected source with zero respectful quotes 

The player himself is currently focusing on the World Cup for his country and that will be his main and only focus right now - nothing else 

Next his dog will be reported to have accept terms with a kennel in Barcelona or is it Madrid or is it Barcelona ?! 

I would have thought most would understand and realise when a media outlet is just trying to create interest and treat the reports as they deserve to be treated - as nonsense


----------



## JCW (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Same stories rehashed day after day and swallowed up by the press 

Only have to see the websites they are printed in and delve into print to read it's all speculation with nothing and I mean nothing from any respected source with zero respectful quotes 

The player himself is currently focusing on the World Cup for his country and that will be his main and only focus right now - nothing else 

Next his dog will be reported to have accept terms with a kennel in Barcelona or is it Madrid or is it Barcelona ?! 

I would have thought most would understand and realise when a media outlet is just trying to create interest and treat the reports as they deserve to be treated - as nonsense
		
Click to expand...


I was just coming to that about his dog , i hear his family have moved to madrid already , he will follow soon and that will be it ......................he is going


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Same stories rehashed day after day and swallowed up by the press 

Only have to see the websites they are printed in and delve into print to read it's all speculation with nothing and I mean nothing from any respected source with zero respectful quotes 

The player himself is currently focusing on the World Cup for his country and that will be his main and only focus right now - nothing else 

Next his dog will be reported to have accept terms with a kennel in Barcelona or is it Madrid or is it Barcelona ?! 

I would have thought most would understand and realise when a media outlet is just trying to create interest and treat the reports as they deserve to be treated - as nonsense
		
Click to expand...


Suarez' official spokesperson has spoken 

It doesnt matter what you think, the world knows that behind the scenes, Suarez' agents will be touting him around the big clubs on the back of his performances last season and at the WC.

Thats what footy agents (scum of the earth some of them) do. someone is going to make him an offer neither him or Liverpool can refuse .

Why ?

Because footy agents get paid on deals and Suarez is right up there at the top of everyones list

Ker-Ching


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 24, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Suarez' official spokesperson has spoken 

It doesnt matter what you think, the world knows that behind the scenes, Suarez' agents will be touting him around the big clubs on the back of his performances last season and at the WC.

Thats what footy agents (scum of the earth some of them) do. someone is going to make him an offer neither him or Liverpool can refuse .

Why ?

Because footy agents get paid on deals and Suarez is right up there at the top of everyones list

Ker-Ching
		
Click to expand...

There are only 2 places he can realistly go though, real or barcelona, and it would appear his preferred destination is the nou camp.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Suarez' official spokesperson has spoken 

It doesnt matter what you think, the world knows that behind the scenes, Suarez' agents will be touting him around the big clubs on the back of his performances last season and at the WC.

Thats what footy agents (scum of the earth some of them) do. someone is going to make him an offer neither him or Liverpool can refuse .

Why ?

Because footy agents get paid on deals and Suarez is right up there at the top of everyones list

Ker-Ching
		
Click to expand...

If agents are dealing with clubs without the permission of Liverpool as you suggest then the agents will be acting illegally. 


What i do know and is clearly evident over the years is that these "rumours" sites are exactly what they are "rumours" and nonsense - you either swallow it up like a willing lapdog - or treat them as most normal people treat them - as nonsense.

But will look forward to reading the same rehashed story again tomorrow


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

It may be illegal but it is pretty common. 
They may be rumours but it's pretty obvious that it's going to happen.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			It may be illegal but it is pretty common. 
They may be rumours but it's pretty obvious that it's going to happen.
		
Click to expand...

yeah id agree, the rumours are to specific to juts be the usual made up stuff.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 24, 2014)

They are that specific you have one rumour saying he is definatly going to Madrid and one saying he is definatley going to Barcelona

It was the same rumours last year as well and it was the same specific rumours then 

If all these specific rumours  were true then some clubs would have about 90 first time players

I guess it's easier to believe the rumours if people are desperate for him to leave 

If he leaves he leaves but at the moment it's rumours and nonsense - nothing else


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are that specific you have one rumour saying he is definatly going to Madrid and one saying he is definatley going to Barcelona

It was the same rumours last year as well and it was the same specific rumours then 

If all these specific rumours  were true then some clubs would have about 90 first time players

I guess it's easier to believe the rumours if people are desperate for him to leave 

If he leaves he leaves but at the moment it's rumours and nonsense - nothing else
		
Click to expand...

Don't let it bother you Phil. You think he'll stay so that's all that matters:thup:


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Don't let it bother you Phil. You think he'll stay so that's all that matters:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I only see phil replies when others quote them, He seems rather rattled by all this Suarez leaving talk. Still he stands to win a sleeve of balls from me if he stays.. I shant be running to the pro shop just yet.. ;-)


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Don't let it bother you Phil. You think he'll stay so that's all that matters:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think Phil is correct because it appears he is never ever wrong.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 24, 2014)

3offTheTee said:



			I think Phil is correct because it appears he is never ever wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get the Phil's mixed up guys :blah:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd like to see Suarez stay at Liverpool. I've enjoyed watching him in games this season and he's been a huge factor in the relative success they achieved. As a neutral in premiership terms, I'd quite like to see Liverpool go one better and win it next year and they probably need him to stay, and add other quality players, to have a chance of doing that.

However, not for a minute do I think it'll happen. If he continues to perform well for Uruguay's remaining WC games he'll be snapped up for stupid money by one of Europe's "high-roller" (not necessarily "bigger") clubs. If Liverpool spend the money wisely, it might even benefit them.... Big "if", however!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

Money talks. Whether you think these are scurillous rumours or not, the fact he has added to his worth with that performance at the weekend and if Barca or Real want him, they'll make Liverpool and the player an offer that won't be turned down.


----------



## gdunc79 (Jun 24, 2014)

Don't worry Phil.........Rickie Lambert will be a more than capable replacement for Suarez


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 24, 2014)

I probably should have titled the thread Suarez to Barcelona.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I probably should have titled the thread Suarez to Barcelona.
		
Click to expand...

It depends on what your papers say that morning, hardly insightful is it?


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			It depends on what your papers say that morning, hardly insightful is it?
		
Click to expand...

Aww, does it make you sad to know he wants to leave. Or are you as blinkered as your BF?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

8/11 to sign for Barca 
1/1 stay at Liverpool
4/1 Real 
With sky bet


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Aww, does it make you sad to know he wants to leave. Or are you as blinkered as your BF?
		
Click to expand...

I would be surprised if he didn't go TBH, so are resigned to to it, if he doesn't then great. If we get Sanchez and 60 mill I think we will still do well.

That is the second time you have called me his boyfriend. Do you normally go around accusing people of being gay and do you see that as being an insult? it's an improvement on you calling me a four letter word, I suppose, you have a whole series of put downs I see. Don't worry I won't go to the mods, but your standards are getting worse, and unchecked.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I would be surprised if he didn't go TBH, so are resigned to to it, if he doesn't then great. If we get Sanchez and 60 mill I think we will still do well.

That is the second time you have called me his boyfriend. Do you normally go around accusing people of being gay and do you see that as being an insult? it's an improvement on you calling me a four letter word, I suppose, you have a whole series of put downs I see. Don't worry I won't go to the mods, but your standards are getting worse, and unchecked.
		
Click to expand...

Sanchez looks an excellent player. One of the pundits (can't remember who) was saying he's slightly wasted at Barca as everything is built around Messi.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 24, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I would be surprised if he didn't go TBH, so are resigned to to it, if he doesn't then great. If we get Sanchez and 60 mill I think we will still do well.

That is the second time you have called me his boyfriend. Do you normally go around accusing people of being gay and do you see that as being an insult? it's an improvement on you calling me a four letter word, I suppose, you have a whole series of put downs I see. Don't worry I won't go to the mods, but your standards are getting worse, and unchecked.
		
Click to expand...


Ha ha, you are funny. I thought he was your..... Best Friend...

I think you'll find I've never refered to him as your boyfriend or vice versa.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sanchez looks an excellent player. One of the pundits (can't remember who) was saying he's slightly wasted at Barca as everything is built around Messi.
		
Click to expand...

He is, seems a similar will to win as we'll. I'd have him anyway.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Ha ha, you are funny. I thought he was your..... Best Friend...

I think you'll find I've never refered to him as your boyfriend or vice versa.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah right, the four letter one. An A or an I?


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

The man muncher having another lovely moment there.

He really is a filthy bas.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm guessing even Real don't want him now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Brenda Rodgers will stand by him


----------



## Dodger (Jun 24, 2014)

Sign has had a quick change at his club I see.....


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2014)

Your Once, Twice, Three times a Nutter

https://vine.co/v/MtJwm0p3Jwh


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2014)

I think they'll struggle to give him away now!

*
Slime*.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Brenda Rodgers will stand by him 

Click to expand...

Clubs always do, Cantona got support after his kick!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 24, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Clubs always do, Cantona got support after his kick!
		
Click to expand...

But biting THREE times


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			But biting THREE times

Click to expand...

I'm not defending him. But he's an asset and Liverpool will protect their interests. He's also blooming good. I'm sure Cantona could of drop kicked some then bit and kicked another and still been looked after as you needed him at the time. 

I think ink he should have book thrown at him, but will probably only be intl lvl.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

Can't really defend Cantona and won't defend Suarez but its a good way of scuppering the move the Spain. The guy is el loco and would you really want this ticking timebomb at such an inflated price knowing he's a couple of munches away from a huge ban


----------



## CMAC (Jun 24, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Clubs always do, Cantona got support after his kick!
		
Click to expand...

totally different situation, the animal wasn't retaliating or provoked, he is damaged and needs sorting


----------



## Rumpokid (Jun 25, 2014)

Bayern Munchen could be an option if they are interested..:lol:


----------



## c1973 (Jun 25, 2014)

Rumpokid said:



			Bayern Munchen could be an option if they are interested..:lol:
		
Click to expand...

The reputation he now has on this forum I'm surprised no one has mentioned Peru's Deportivo Wanka!


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 1, 2014)

Word from Spain is that Barcelona wanted the public apology as it will smooth the way for his transfer.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 1, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Word from Spain is that Barcelona wanted the public apology as it will smooth the way for his transfer.
		
Click to expand...

Paddy, we do get the same papers in the north, you know.


We even have the internet, although my Ipad runs on coal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Word from Spain is that Barcelona wanted the public apology as it will smooth the way for his transfer.
		
Click to expand...

Well they've had that despite it hardly being the most sincerest of apologies I've ever heard. I guess that means they are getting their bid in order. I still think he'll go although if I was honest I thought Real would have been the one


----------



## JCW (Jul 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes 12 months ago because we weren't in the CL 

Since then we are now in the CL and he has signed a new contract.
		
Click to expand...

He is going to real , get a grip man , they are a better team then Liverpool who won notink last year , turn down a chance to play with Bale and Ronaldo , dont tink so , 65 million and he is gone , bye bye jaws


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2014)

JCW said:



			He is going to real , get a grip man , they are a better team then Liverpool who won notink last year , turn down a chance to play with Bale and Ronaldo , dont tink so , 65 million and he is gone , bye bye jaws
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Money talks and he'll be offered silly money to go


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spor...ews/liverpool-fc-open-talks-barcelona-7355580

Goodbye Luis (and good riddance)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 1, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spor...ews/liverpool-fc-open-talks-barcelona-7355580

Goodbye Luis (and good riddance)
		
Click to expand...

Your getting slow guest100718 - you've been scooped.


----------



## JCW (Jul 1, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spor...ews/liverpool-fc-open-talks-barcelona-7355580

Goodbye Luis (and good riddance)
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that , he only said sorry so he can get what he wants and that is not playing for Liverpool , all his team mates said he never chewed the italian , the whole nation did and him , I was doing the tango and my legs get tangle and i fall over and my teeth bite the Italian , i dont like italian food you see so why say sorry then ...................the spanish can have him and i hope they bite off more then they can chew .................  EYF


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 1, 2014)

JCW said:



			Amen to that , he only said sorry so he can get what he wants and that is not playing for Liverpool , all his team mates said he never chewed the italian , the whole nation did and him , I was doing the tango and my legs get tangle and i fall over and my teeth bite the Italian , i dont like italian food you see so why say sorry then ...................the spanish can have him and i hope they bite off more then they can chew .................  EYF
		
Click to expand...

Er, ok.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 2, 2014)

Candle light vigil for Phil when he goes.

Mike Harris should also be sending a nurse to his house to make sure he makes it through.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Candle light vigil for Phil when he goes.

Mike Harris should also be sending a nurse to his house to make sure he makes it through.
		
Click to expand...


Not really - lost better players than him in the past and the club still stands. 

Resigned it him going and now looking at the players we are looking to get in


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not really - lost better players than him in the past and the club still stands. 

Resigned it him going and now looking at the players we are looking to get in
		
Click to expand...

Better players
One minute your putting him on Par with Messi & Ronaldo (regarded as 2of the best players ever) & now you're saying you've lost better. 
So obviously he's not as good as Ronaldo & Messi now that he's leaving


----------



## Dodger (Jul 2, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Better players
One minute your putting him on Par with Messi & Ronaldo (regarded as 2of the best players ever) & now you're saying you've lost better. 
So obviously he's not as good as Ronaldo & Messi now that he's leaving

Click to expand...


But,but but....


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not really - lost better players than him in the past and the club still stands. 

Resigned it him going and now looking at the players we are looking to get in
		
Click to expand...

Will you be taking a lead from paddy power and paying up early..:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Will you be taking a lead from paddy power and paying up early..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You will receive your sleeve of balls when he leaves


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You will receive your sleeve of balls when he leaves
		
Click to expand...

ill pm you the details  :thup::thup::thup::thup::thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2014)

Reading the start of this thread is Forum gold now :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			ill pm you the details  :thup::thup::thup::thup::thup::thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

No need to yet


----------



## JCW (Jul 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not really - lost better players than him in the past and the club still stands. 

Resigned it him going and now looking at the players we are looking to get in
		
Click to expand...

Name one then , Not Sourness , He was in the rough at our club today looking for golf balls just like me , had a quick hello , LS to Barcelona is a done deal , they just trying to get Sanchez to to go the other way but he prefers London , chelsea or Arsenal ???


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No need to yet
		
Click to expand...

To late.....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2014)

JCW said:



			Name one then , Not Sourness , He was in the rough at our club today looking for golf balls just like me , had a quick hello , LS to Barcelona is a done deal , they just trying to get Sanchez to to go the other way but he prefers London , chelsea or Arsenal ???
		
Click to expand...

Can't see Chelsea going in for him. Wouldn't be surprised if he went to Arsenal tho.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			To late.....
		
Click to expand...


No probs :thup:


----------



## richy (Jul 2, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

The Bacon Gossip :rofl:

Suarez will be playing for Liverpool next season - that I'm very confident about.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not really - *lost better players* than him in the past and the club still stands. 

Resigned it him going and now looking at the players we are looking to get in
		
Click to expand...

WHAT! 
Okay Phil, name them ........................... those 'better players' than Suarez. I challenge you.


*Slime*.


----------



## c1973 (Jul 3, 2014)

Would the like of Keegan, Rush and Dalgleish count?  Not sure whether or not they would rate higher than Saurez.


----------



## JCW (Jul 3, 2014)

Slime said:



			WHAT! 
Okay Phil, name them ........................... those 'better players' than Suarez. I challenge you.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


He cant name one , he is always willing to argue till he has to put out then he goes down another avenue lol only to come back on track later , Golf balls in the post i hope as LS is a done deal , seeing is believing , so post a photo of the golf balls when they arrive , wont hold my breath ..........................EYG


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Would the like of Keegan, Rush and Dalgleish count?  Not sure whether or not they would rate higher than Saurez.
		
Click to expand...


All three rate higher for Liverpool for me - would also add Barnes in there


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2014)

JCW said:



			He cant name one , he is always willing to argue till he has to put out then he goes down another avenue lol only to come back on track later , Golf balls in the post i hope as LS is a done deal , seeing is believing , so post a photo of the golf balls when they arrive , wont hold my breath ..........................EYG
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but this constant digging at me from you is getting pathetic to the point you are now questioning my honesty and integrity on a public forum 

If you have nothing to say other than to posts digs at me then suggest you say nothing.

Any bets I have made with people in regards Suarez will be paid up in full - don't ever dare suggest I wouldn't.


----------



## JCW (Jul 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm sorry but this constant digging at me from you is getting pathetic to the point you are now questioning my honesty and integrity on a public forum 

If you have nothing to say other than to posts digs at me then suggest you say nothing.

Any bets I have made with people in regards Suarez will be paid up in full - don't ever dare suggest I wouldn't.
		
Click to expand...


Seeing is believing ...............EYG


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Would the like of Keegan, Rush and Dalgleish count?  Not sure whether or not they would rate higher than Saurez.
		
Click to expand...

I think it would be 'fair' to say they were as good if not better in 'their time', you can't really compare like for like IMO, the game has changed and moved on so much.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			I think it would be 'fair' to say they were as good if not better in 'their time', you can't really compare like for like IMO, the game has changed and moved on so much.
		
Click to expand...

I never really saw much of Keegan but Kenny was just a joy to watch and his partnership with Rush I don't think will ever be matched - was gutted when we sold Rush - heartbroken


----------



## chris661 (Jul 3, 2014)

The bickering is pathetic. Time for it to end.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I never really saw much of Keegan but Kenny was just a joy to watch and his partnership with Rush I don't think will ever be matched - was gutted when we sold Rush - heartbroken
		
Click to expand...

They were all brilliant in their time, I saw Dalgleish make his debut for Liverpool, certainly Suarez is equal to them but, sorry Phil, Barnes was nowhere near any of them imo


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2014)

chrisd said:



			They were all brilliant in their time, I saw Dalgleish make his debut for Liverpool, certainly Suarez is equal to them but, sorry Phil, Barnes was nowhere near any of them imo
		
Click to expand...

Digger for me was just amazing at club level - untouchable for four seasons. 

Normally gets the vote for third behind Gerrard and King Kenny for best ever player for us.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 3, 2014)

JCW said:



			He cant name one , he is always willing to argue till he has to put out then he goes down another avenue lol only to come back on track later , Golf balls in the post i hope as LS is a done deal , seeing is believing , so post a photo of the golf balls when they arrive , wont hold my breath ..........................EYG
		
Click to expand...

I PM'd LP my details and he has replied. I have no reason to believe he wont pay up.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 3, 2014)

I personally think suarez is their best player  over all time. His lastbseason was surely better than any others? Obviously when someone is nicknamed king Kenny his standing with the crowd is untouchable. But imo losing suarez at his peak will.be a bigger miss than the overs. Gerrard retiring will be harder still whennthat happens.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			But imo losing suarez at his peak will.be a bigger miss than the overs. Gerrard retiring will be harder still whennthat happens.
		
Click to expand...

And with that and how they were pressing last season, and with new players needing to 'bed in', what will be their new target for next season, top 6?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			And with that and how they were pressing last season, and with new players needing to 'bed in', what will be their new target for next season, top 6?
		
Click to expand...

Still think it should be top four. Chelsea and City through experience, cash and quality of squads will be top four obviously. Then arsenal you'd assume as they Always get it. Being a biased saints fan I think Liverpool have got two very good players who will fit straight in. The rest if the prospective signings from abroad may or may not take time to gel. Spurs have a good new manager, but it all depends if their players by into his high intensity footy. UTD are in for a massive rebuild but if rooney and RVP bith fire they'll have a shot of top four. 

Chelsea
city
liverpool 
arsenal

with current squads IMO. But there's a long way to go before end a window.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2014)

It's a tricky one. I think they might struggle in Europe, maybe a Europa cup berth. It takes time for teams to gel but they certainly have a lot of potential. If they can get playing as a team then top four shouldn't be an issue. I'd be more concerned about Arsenal getting in there again and if Everton and the likes of Spurs can really kick on and buy well they could be knocking on that 4th place slot to the detriment of Arsenal

I don't think Liverpool will be as close to the title this season without Suarez. IF they can find a top striker worth 20+ goals per season and IF they tighten up at the back, top 3, maybe a doemstic cup run as well. If they then build and buy well for the 2015/16 season and look to replace Gerrard (if he hasn't already called it a day) then I think they will be amuch better side for that year of development this season coming


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 3, 2014)

Kenny was a great passer and footballer, Rush was a great goalscorer, Barnesy was a brilliant winger but Luis Suarez had/has the lot.

Gerrard is for me the best ever, due to longeivity and ability. Luis is the best forward.

My granddad would have said Billy Liddell, but well before my time - maybe I'll ask Fish?


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			My granddad would have said Billy Liddell, but well before my time - maybe I'll ask Fish? 

Click to expand...

Elisha Scott 

That'll get them googling :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			Elisha Scott 

That'll get them googling :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He seen him as well - noted for his swearing he was.


----------



## JCW (Jul 3, 2014)

Going Going , soon will be gone to spain in exchange for some golf balls .........................EYG


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## fundy (Jul 11, 2014)

Done deal to Barca

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/166178-lfc-statement-suarez-to-leave


----------



## cookelad (Jul 11, 2014)

fundy said:



			Done deal to Barca

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/166178-lfc-statement-suarez-to-leave

Click to expand...

on the Beeb and Sky sports apps too


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2014)

Official Statement

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/166178-lfc-statement-suarez-to-leave


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 11, 2014)

fundy said:



			Done deal to Barca

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/166178-lfc-statement-suarez-to-leave

Click to expand...

I wouldn't believe anything they say......


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 11, 2014)

Fish said:



			Official Statement

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/166178-lfc-statement-suarez-to-leave

Click to expand...


was the statement rushed they seem to have missed quite a bit of his notoriety and achievements off.....


----------



## lex! (Jul 11, 2014)

Back to playing for 4th place again then


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Suarez will be playing for Liverpool next season - that I'm very confident about.
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Already have two bets in regards Suarez :thup:

As even that article has said - "Suarez has stated his desire to stay"
		
Click to expand...

I'm saying nothing .


*Slime*.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jul 11, 2014)

Luis Suarez - Banned from all football activity.

Joins Barcelona - Banned from transfer activity.

#FIFALogic


----------



## chris661 (Jul 11, 2014)

https://vine.co/v/MtpVraxW9Kt 

Suarez reacts to the news his transfer has been confirmed :rofl:

(shamelessly stolen from twitter)


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 11, 2014)

Slime said:



			I'm saying nothing .


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha Liverpoo Phillip hows that egg on your face :rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes 12 months ago because we weren't in the CL 

Since then we are now in the CL and he has signed a new contract.
		
Click to expand...

That contract was about as good as your posting history... :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2014)

Slime said:



			I'm saying nothing .


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...




DAVEYBOY said:



			Ha Ha Liverpoo Phillip hows that egg on your face :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Bound to be some excuse ready and waiting


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 11, 2014)

to be fair its a good deal for LFC for a player who wanted away and had become a liability, to get top dollar with the recent antics is good piece of business.


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 11, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bound to be some excuse ready and waiting
		
Click to expand...

Weren't the comments made before the biting incident? I'd say that's a pretty good excuse wouldn't you?


----------



## matt71 (Jul 11, 2014)

Blooming glad they did not get Sanchez as part of the deal


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 11, 2014)

matt71 said:



			Blooming glad they did not get Sanchez as part of the deal 

Click to expand...

I'm presuming you mean because he's a very good player and you wouldn't want Liverpool to have him?

Or are you a Liverpool fan and you wouldn't want him 

I can't see why anyone would turn Sanchez down...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 11, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'm presuming you mean because he's a very good player and you wouldn't want Liverpool to have him?

Or are you a Liverpool fan and you wouldn't want him 

I can't see why anyone would turn Sanchez down...
		
Click to expand...


Sure arsene can ruin him like Ozil...  ....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			Weren't the comments made before the biting incident? I'd say that's a pretty good excuse wouldn't you?
		
Click to expand...

Aaaawww come one mate he was going anyway. & not  for  the Â£100m+ like some foolishly believed


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Sure arsene can ruin him like Ozil...  ....
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe make him one of the greatest players to grace our shores... Like Henry
Also think Ozil could make you're comment look rather silly this season. Only time will tell.


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 11, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Aaaawww come one mate he was going anyway. & not  for  the Â£100m+ like some foolishly believed 

Click to expand...

You may be right (or not) but now we'll never know.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 11, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Or maybe make him one of the greatest players to grace our shores... Like Henry
Also think Ozil could make you're comment look rather silly this season. Only time will tell.
		
Click to expand...

For every Henry and Pires, there's a Jeffers and Gervinho!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			You may be right (or not) but now we'll never know.
		
Click to expand...

I'm right mate :thup:


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 11, 2014)

Well he's gone and not for over 100 mil.... Pay up phil   i'll await confirmation...


----------



## Dodger (Jul 11, 2014)

Why would he not leave?

Better and bigger club,more cash, better league, a country where his language is spoken....I could go on.

It was always going to happen regardless of the World Cup bite.


----------



## Andy808 (Jul 11, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Well he's gone and not for over 100 mil.... Pay up phil   i'll await confirmation...
		
Click to expand...

Some reports are saying 125 M Euros which is Â£101M so you never know.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 11, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Some reports are saying 125 M Euros which is Â£101M so you never know.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe full deal with wages but 75m transfer fee is confirmed.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 11, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Some reports are saying 125 M Euros which is Â£101M so you never know.
		
Click to expand...

75 Mil confirmed, 

I have seen 64.3 being mentioned, maybe you read 125 million dollars.

looks like arsenal are the biggest winners out of this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 11, 2014)

fundy said:



			Done deal to Barca

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/166178-lfc-statement-suarez-to-leave

Click to expand...

It was inevitable after the incident at the WC - still have a feeling he may have planned it

Wonderful player who we can't replace like for like so we must spend the money wisely and look to strengthen the whole squad 

Time to move forward now - looking forward to seeing who we sign now


----------



## Dodger (Jul 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was inevitable after the incident at the WC - *still have a feeling he may have planned it*

Wonderful player who we can't replace like for like so we must spend the money wisely and look to strengthen the whole squad 

Time to move forward now - looking forward to seeing who we sign now
		
Click to expand...


What he bit on purpose to then engineer a move away from Liverpool?

Come on Phil,you really are not that stupid are you?:lol:

Like he needed to stage it to attract a move?

He was gone the minute the final whistle went on last season.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 11, 2014)

Dodger said:



			What he bit on purpose to then engineer a move away from Liverpool?

Come on Phil,you really are not that stupid are you?:lol:

Like he needed to stage it to attract a move?

He was gone the minute the final whistle went on last season.
		
Click to expand...

I think he may mean he was planning a move to Barca... I'm not 100% on that but I think :mmm:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 11, 2014)

LP is Not the 1st to moot the theory that the bite was to engineer the move.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 11, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was inevitable after the incident at the WC - still have a feeling he may have planned it

Wonderful player who we can't replace like for like so we must spend the money wisely and look to strengthen the whole squad 

Time to move forward now - looking forward to seeing who we sign now
		
Click to expand...

Surely not your beloved Suarez. Why would he want to leave the biggest football club in the land?? :rofl:
Time to hold your hands up Phil & admit that all the spouting you did about -now we're in the CL he'll stay,& we will not let him go for less than Â£100m...... Was rubbish.


----------



## stevelev (Jul 11, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Luis Suarez - Banned from all football activity.

Joins Barcelona - Banned from transfer activity.

#FIFALogic
		
Click to expand...

Ban lifted  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27126522


----------



## Andy808 (Jul 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Surely not your beloved Suarez. Why would he want to leave the biggest football club in the land?? :rofl:
Time to hold your hands up Phil & admit that all the spouting you did about -now we're in the CL he'll stay,& *we will not let him go for less than Â£100m*...... Was rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Some reports having being sold for 125M Euros which is Â£101M. 

He had the opportunity to become a legend at LFC but has opted to go to Spain for easy football. 
If I actually wrote what I really think then my infractions would last longer than the universe will.


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2014)

stevelev said:



			Ban lifted  http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27126522

Click to expand...

So because they have appealed the ban is lifted on buying players during that appeal, doesn't seem right to me. What then if the appeal fails, do they have to give those players back that they bought after the initial ban and during the failed appeal :smirk:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2014)

Fish said:



			So because they have appealed the ban is lifted on buying players during that appeal, doesn't seem right to me. What then if the appeal fails, do they have to give those players back that they bought after the initial ban and during the failed appeal :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Its the same with players match bans though. Players used to appeal so that they could play a big match. What happens when they team win a match then player wins game for them? Team doesn't give pints back. It's stupid, but always happens.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Some reports having being sold for 125M Euros which is Â£101M. 

He had the opportunity to become a legend at LFC but has opted to go to Spain for easy football. 
If I actually wrote what I really think then my infractions would last longer than the universe will.
		
Click to expand...

pretty sure both clubs have stated figures between Â£68-Â£75m. Neither anywhere near the Â£100m mark. He's goes for much less than Â£100m as was always the case.


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Its the same with players match bans though. Players used to appeal so that they could play a big match. What happens when they team win a match then player wins game for them? Team doesn't give pints back. It's stupid, but always happens.
		
Click to expand...

It is wrong and can be abused.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			pretty sure both clubs have stated figures between Â£68-Â£75m. Neither anywhere near the Â£100m mark. He's goes for much less than Â£100m as was always the case.
		
Click to expand...

Â£75mil plus a few add ons and a very other things like friendlies and first refusals with some players in regards loans and purchases.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2014)

Fish said:



			It is wrong and can be abused.
		
Click to expand...

Im not saying it's right. But has been common for sometime. Some FA's have brought in fast track procedures, but depending on fixtures can still be manipulated.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Â£75mil plus a few add ons and a very other things like friendlies and first refusals with some players in regards loans and purchases.
		
Click to expand...

Has that been stated by either club, or is that speculation trying to raise the suggested price?
only asking as I've only heard reports from bith clubs stating a total figure. Barca saying Â£68 and Liverpool Â£75m. Maybe that Â£75m includes all your suggested perks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Has that been stated by either club, or is that speculation trying to raise the suggested price?
only asking as I've only heard reports from bith clubs stating a total figure. Barca saying Â£68 and Liverpool Â£75m. Maybe that Â£75m includes all your suggested perks.
		
Click to expand...

Its Â£75mil plus a few add ons - the release clause was Â£80mil ( well 100mil Euros) and the add ons etc were the negotiating part


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 12, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			This one will run all summer.....

http://www.football365.com/transfer-gossip/9339611/Some-Gossip-For-Ye...
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

The Bacon Gossip :rofl:

Suarez will be playing for Liverpool next season - that I'm very confident about.
		
Click to expand...

Well both turned out to be wrong! :rofl:


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 12, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Well both turned out to be wrong! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The GOSSIP was he was going, now he's gone. Seems correct to me.


----------



## JCW (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its Â£75mil plus a few add ons - the release clause was Â£80mil ( well 100mil Euros) and the add ons etc were the negotiating part
		
Click to expand...

The add ons were dental fees


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 12, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			The GOSSIP was he was going, now he's gone. Seems correct to me.
		
Click to expand...

The GOSSIP was that he was going *TO REAL*! As per the thread title!

That turned out to be complete rubbish!



JCW said:



			The add ons were dental fees  

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 12, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			The GOSSIP was that he was going *TO REAL*! As per the thread title!

That turned out to be complete rubbish!



:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You appear to struggle with the concept of gossip..

Post 185 foxholer. But don't let me spoil your stalking/trolling.


----------



## Dodger (Jul 12, 2014)

Regardless of what the fee is Hannibal Lecter has departed.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its Â£75mil plus a few add ons - the release clause was Â£80mil ( well 100mil Euros) and the add ons etc were the negotiating part
		
Click to expand...

Again, where have you got this from? Any actual proof or just speculation Phil?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Again, where have you got this from? Any actual proof or just speculation Phil?
		
Click to expand...

Doesnt matter where i got it from. 

Its not speculation and there are a various amount of club sources around Liverpool Forums that will confirm the outline of the details. 

We got a good amount of cash and there are a few add ons.


----------



## JCW (Jul 12, 2014)

LS is going to Barcelona and not Real and Golf Balls going from Leigton Buzzard to many locations


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 12, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			You appear to struggle with the concept of gossip..
		
Click to expand...

Nope - detestable, but inevitable stuff.

You (and the gossip) simply seemed to have an issue with 'REAL'! :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesnt matter where i got it from. 

Its not speculation and there are a various amount of club sources around Liverpool Forums that will confirm the outline of the details. 

We got a good amount of cash and there are a few add ons.
		
Click to expand...

So it's just speculation


----------



## JCW (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesnt matter where i got it from. 

Its not speculation and there are a various amount of club sources around Liverpool Forums that will confirm the outline of the details. 

We got a good amount of cash and there are a few add ons.
		
Click to expand...





Yes it does matter , more often then not its made up by you , He would have gone to Arsenal if he told the truth about his release clause , well he signed a new contract with a release clause and and free dental treatment and he is off to get his teeth into spain ,


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 12, 2014)

Wonderful player, possibly the best striker in world football at the moment on current form. A massive massive loss to Liverpool. I'm gutted, I still harboured forlorn hope he'd stay.. Was not to be tho, and I wish him luck for the future. It was a joy to see him in a red shirt. Will we miss him? Of course we will, only a fool would claim otherwise. We have bought some good players this summer, and with that huge chunk of money to spend, I'd hope we can build something which can see us challenge for the title this year. I don't think well rest on our laurels, we've got to press on. Let's see what these next few weeks bring... Arsenal have got a great player in Sanchez too, I'm a little jealous of that one.


----------



## JCW (Jul 12, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			Wonderful player, possibly the best striker in world football at the moment on current form. A massive massive loss to Liverpool. I'm gutted, I still harboured forlorn hope he'd stay.. Was not to be tho, and I wish him luck for the future. It was a joy to see him in a red shirt. Will we miss him? Of course we will, only a fool would claim otherwise. We have bought some good players this summer, and with that huge chunk of money to spend, I'd hope we can build something which can see us challenge for the title this year. I don't think well rest on our laurels, we've got to press on. Let's see what these next few weeks bring... Arsenal have got a great player in Sanchez too, I'm a little jealous of that one.
		
Click to expand...

Well said , I was gutted when RVP left Arsenal for Man U of all clubs , We have move on with a group of better players and got rid of the trophy  monkey and now look to push on even more with a settled team , Liverpool will have to do it now and this new season will be a time to settle down and if they do well it will be a bonus


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 12, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Nope - detestable, but inevitable stuff.

You (and the gossip) simply seemed to have an issue with 'REAL'! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

? i have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesnt matter where i got it from. 

Its not speculation and there are a various amount of club sources around Liverpool Forums that will confirm the outline of the details. 

We got a good amount of cash and there are a few add ons.
		
Click to expand...

So, name these club sources? 

You spent a day asking homer for proof on another thread. So, prove it?

Liverpool fans trying to big the deal up to extras isnt proof?

Both clubs announce values of upto Â£75m.

The rest is pie in the sky?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			So, name these club sources? 

You spent a day asking homer for proof on another thread. So, prove it?

Liverpool fans trying to big the deal up to extras isnt proof?

Both clubs announce values of upto Â£75m.

The rest is pie in the sky?
		
Click to expand...

Sent PM


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			So, name these club sources? 

You spent a day asking homer for proof on another thread. So, prove it?

*Liverpool fans trying to big the deal up to extras isnt proof?
*
Both clubs announce values of upto Â£75m.

The rest is pie in the sky?
		
Click to expand...

Don't tar us all with the same brush.

I'm disappointed he's gone as he's probably the best player I've seen in a Liverpool shirt he's got everything, i can understand why he wanted to go and i certainly won't hold anything against him. 

If the clubs have confirmed its a Â£75m deal then it is just exactly that, i don't really see the problem.

Rodgers Signings haven't exactly been great apart from Sturridge and Coutinho so he needs to make sure he get's it right this summer.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Don't tar us all with the same brush.

I'm disappointed he's gone as he's probably the best player I've seen in a Liverpool shirt he's got everything, i can understand why he wanted to go and i certainly won't hold anything against him. 

If the clubs have confirmed its a Â£75m deal then it is just exactly that, i don't really see the problem.

Rodgers Signings haven't exactly been great apart from Sturridge and Coutinho so he needs to make sure he get's it right this summer.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say *All *Liverpool fans lol.
I tend to agree re his signings. Think it was Aldridge on Sky yesterday saying he hoped you didn't "do a spurs" with all the sigining you make.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I didn't say *All *Liverpool fans lol.
I tend to agree re his signings. Think it was Aldridge on Sky yesterday saying he hoped you didn't "do a spurs" with all the sigining you make.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but at least some of Spurs signings had european  football experience, not just young potential or one season wonders....


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Don't tar us all with the same brush.

I'm disappointed he's gone as he's probably the best player I've seen in a Liverpool shirt he's got everything, i can understand why he wanted to go and i certainly won't hold anything against him. 

If the clubs have confirmed its a Â£75m deal then it is just exactly that, i don't really see the problem.

Rodgers Signings haven't exactly been great apart from Sturridge and Coutinho so he needs to make sure he get's it right this summer.
		
Click to expand...

He really does the rest of you Liverpool fans no favours on here
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?68295-Has-Suarez-done-it-again/page75
Post #750


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

The problem with loads of new signings as Spurs and others have found, is that it takes time to play as a team. I'm sure Liverpool will use the Suarez funds well and I think Rodgers is a shrewd manager so he won't panic buy. It's how he gets those players to fit is the bigger problem


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The problem with loads of new signings as Spurs and others have found, is that it takes time to play as a team. I'm sure Liverpool will use the Suarez funds well and* I think Rodgers is a shrewd manager so he won't panic buy. It's how he gets those players to fit is the bigger problem*

Click to expand...

I wish i had your faith in him!!

His signings this year have to hit the ground running no doubt about it. 

No money replaces Suarez, he wins games single handedly.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I wish i had your faith in him!!

His signings this year have to hit the ground running no doubt about it. 

No money replaces Suarez, he wins games single handedly.
		
Click to expand...

The signings so far Stu, what's your take?

I'd be a little worried that you are buying/targeting players from Southampton/Swansea (with all due respect to those sides) to take you to the next level?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I wish i had your faith in him!!

His signings this year have to hit the ground running no doubt about it. 

No money replaces Suarez, he wins games single handedly.
		
Click to expand...

Only Sturridge is his one signing that has worked

Long list of signings that have disappointed - but where they signed by this committee ? 

Certainly lots better have been scouted. 

Got Â£75mil burning in his pocket ( even after the Markovic and Origi deals ) - would like to see one top class player and two potential youngsters signed with it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			The signings so far Stu, what's your take?

I'd be a little worried that you are buying/targeting players from Southampton/Swansea (with all due respect to those sides) to take you to the next level?
		
Click to expand...

If I may answer

Lallana - he is talented and is very good on the ball - price tag is too high by a good Â£15mil and think he will fit in nicely 

Lambert - cheap back up who loves the club - will give us an option 

Markovic - highly thought of very paced winger with great skill - he could be a brilliant signing 

Origi - young and raw and going back to Lille on loan but in patches looked very good


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 12, 2014)

Bony .....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

It was the Suarez goals and chances that were the catalyst. With him gone I don't see where the chances will come from. Sturridge and Sterling will score but they need another 20+ goal per season striker. The back still worries me and a replacement for Gerrard's eventual demise now would seem a good buy


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If I may answer

Lallana - he is talented and is very good on the ball - price tag is too high by a good Â£15mil and think he will fit in nicely 

Lambert - cheap back up who loves the club - will give us an option 

Markovic - highly thought of very paced winger with great skill - he could be a brilliant signing 

Origi - young and raw and going back to Lille on loan but in patches looked very good
		
Click to expand...

By all means you may.

Markovic aside, the others (and the Swansea left back) are not going to make a difference in a title winning/ CL campaign in my opinion.

Shame you couldn't get Sanchez, blinding player and the calibre I'd be looking for as a Liverpool fan. (Btw, I am not anti or pro any English team, other than Leyton orient!!)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			By all means you may.

Markovic aside, the others (and the Swansea left back) are not going to make a difference in a title winning/ CL campaign in my opinion.

Shame you couldn't get Sanchez, blinding player and the calibre I'd be looking for as a Liverpool fan. (Btw, I am not anti or pro any English team, other than Leyton orient!!)
		
Click to expand...


Yes Sanchez would have been a cracking signing but he was always going to go to London - we tried. 

At the moment we have bolstered the squad so I agree we haven't improved that much since last season - just made us more capable of playing more games - need one or two top quality signings.


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only Sturridge is his one signing that has worked

Long list of signings that have disappointed - but where they signed by this committee ? 

Certainly lots better have been scouted. 

Got Â£75mil burning in his pocket ( even after the Markovic and Origi deals ) - would like to see one top class player and two potential youngsters signed with it
		
Click to expand...

Who says he will get all that to spend?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Fish said:



			Who says he will get all that to spend?
		
Click to expand...


The club it appears have said he will get the lot to spend.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			The signings so far Stu, what's your take?

I'd be a little worried that you are buying/targeting players from Southampton/Swansea (with all due respect to those sides) to take you to the next level?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, I'm worried.

We need world class proven players rather than potential or one season wonders. 

Quality wise we're 5 or 6 Top players away from having a squad you could compare with Arsenal,City Chelsea etc. 

Potentially we'd need to spend 130-150m on players to get back level.

Lallana- A very good player at Southampton but inexperienced at CL level and at Â£25m I'm not too sure. If he struggles to settle the press and "some" fans will be right on his back.

Can - I don't know enough about him to be honest so i'll keep my opinion until i've seen enough.

Lambert - I was amazed we'd signed a 32yr old striker and i can't see where he fits into Rodgers "style". That said it'll be nice to see a scouser wearing #9 than Aspas!!

There's no point in getting CL football and going into the comp with a squad full of young potential.


----------



## JCW (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The club it appears have said he will get the lot to spend.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha , you Liverpool chairman as well these days , they have spent it already , they knew LS was going


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Only Sturridge is his one signing that has worked
*
Long list of signings that have disappointed - but where they signed by this committee ? 

Certainly lots better have been scouted. 

Got Â£75mil burning in his pocket ( even after the Markovic and Origi deals ) - would like to see one top class player and two potential youngsters signed with it
		
Click to expand...

Coutinho??

Markovic is a very good player but i don't see the point in buying Origi if he's not ready to go straight into the side and score goals.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Honestly, I'm worried.

We need world class proven players rather than potential or one season wonders. 

Quality wise we're 5 or 6 Top players away from having a squad you could compare with Arsenal,City Chelsea etc. 

Potentially we'd need to spend 130-150m on players to get back level.

Lallana- A very good player at Southampton but inexperienced at CL level and at Â£25m I'm not too sure. If he struggles to settle the press and "some" fans will be right on his back.

Can - I don't know enough about him to be honest so i'll keep my opinion until i've seen enough.

Lambert - I was amazed we'd signed a 32yr old striker and i can't see where he fits into Rodgers "style". That said it'll be nice to see a scouser wearing #9 than Aspas!!

There's no point in getting CL football and going into the comp with a squad full of young potential.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much my view aswell. Aspas, forgot he even existed! he still at Liverpool?!

Any chat about a forward "replacement" for Suarez? Not that you can replace him but guess you'll be after a striker?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Honestly, I'm worried.


There's no point in getting CL football and going into the comp with a squad full of young potential.
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal have been doing this for years.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

JCW said:



			Hahaha , you Liverpool chairman as well these days , *they have spent it already *, they knew LS was going
		
Click to expand...

Not quite, only Â£40m upto now. EYS


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Arsenal have been doing this for years.
		
Click to expand...

Some fans are easily pleased.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Coutinho??

Markovic is a very good player but i don't see the point in buying Origi if he's not ready to go straight into the side and score goals.
		
Click to expand...

He has been too in and out so far but certainly one of the more positive 

Origi is one of those players that if his potential keeps improving will be worth double the Â£10mil we are spend - so you get him before that , he will get another season under his belt and polish a bit of the rawness away.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Coutinho??

Markovic is a very good player but i don't see the point in buying Origi if he's not ready to go straight into the side and score goals.
		
Click to expand...

What are your thoughts on Borini? I honestly thought he looked decent last season.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Pretty much my view aswell. Aspas, forgot he even existed! he still at Liverpool?!

Any chat about a forward "replacement" for Suarez? Not that you can replace him but guess you'll be after a striker?
		
Click to expand...

The "rumours" are Bony or Remy but straight away any of those two are not good enough.

We need a 30 goals a season striker and those 2 are not that.

Aspas is still there and to be honest he's an embarrassment.


----------



## JCW (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Honestly, I'm worried.

We need world class proven players rather than potential or one season wonders. 

Quality wise we're 5 or 6 Top players away from having a squad you could compare with Arsenal,City Chelsea etc. 

Potentially we'd need to spend 130-150m on players to get back level.

Lallana- A very good player at Southampton but inexperienced at CL level and at Â£25m I'm not too sure. If he struggles to settle the press and "some" fans will be right on his back.

Can - I don't know enough about him to be honest so i'll keep my opinion until i've seen enough.

Lambert - I was amazed we'd signed a 32yr old striker and i can't see where he fits into Rodgers "style". That said it'll be nice to see a scouser wearing #9 than Aspas!!

There's no point in getting CL football and going into the comp with a squad full of young potential.
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal were in that position hence the new stadium and now they can , dont talk about city or chelsea , they got owners with deep pockets and willing to chuck it around but even chelsea sold a few before spending , years ago they just bought everything , FFP has change things a bit , to keep up you need a bigger stadium ,  liverpool , everton, spurs Aston villa , all need to do it but know if they do they will not complete for years , arsenal did but never won anything because wen they needed to spend they could not , those that know business can see what a great job Wenger did at Arsenal and now i hope he gets the chance to make those that rubbish him eat their words , why , because he has earn that right


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			The "rumours" are Bony or Remy but straight away any of those two are not good enough.

We need a 30 goals a season striker and those 2 are not that.

Aspas is still there and to be honest he's an embarrassment.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't count out Remy. Looks a good player & he wouldn't cost too much.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			The "rumours" are Bony or Remy but straight away any of those two are not good enough.

We need a 30 goals a season striker and those 2 are not that.

Aspas is still there and to be honest he's an embarrassment.
		
Click to expand...

With the funds available I think Rogers and Liverpool have to be looking to strike a balance. They need younger blood but they'll need experience to especially for the CL or they'll get found out very quickly. Nothing wrong with a buying someone a little bit older that's been around the block a bit to help the more inexperienced players.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			What are your thoughts on Borini? I honestly thought he looked decent last season.
		
Click to expand...

When we signed him i wasn't too impressed tbh but after watching him he looked like he's got lots of quality and can finish.
In his 1st season he was out injured for a few months which didn't help.

I was amazed that Rodgers sent him out on loan  last seson and bought Aspas instead, still can't understand the reasoning behind it

Borini was his 1st signing and he made a point of buying him.

I'd rather keep him and bomb Aspas out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			The "rumours" are Bony or Remy but straight away any of those two are not good enough.

We need a 30 goals a season striker and those 2 are not that.

Aspas is still there and to be honest he's an embarrassment.
		
Click to expand...

Remy wouldn't be too bad an option to bring into the squad


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			When we signed him i wasn't too impressed tbh but after watching him he looked like he's got lots of quality and can finish.
In his 1st season he was out injured for a few months which didn't help.

I was amazed that Rodgers sent him out on loan  last seson and bought Aspas instead, still can't understand the reasoning behind it

Borini was his 1st signing and he made a point of buying him.

I'd rather keep him and bomb Aspas out.
		
Click to expand...

Borini isn't good enough - nowhere near good enough. 

Sunderland looking to bid Â£8mil for him - snap their hands off


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			The "rumours" are Bony or Remy but straight away any of those two are not good enough.
nt.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. You're right, they're not!!

Difficult thing is everyone knows they have the Suarez cash so will get stung whoever they go for.

Need to be setting sights a bit higher really.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			With the funds available I think Rogers and Liverpool have to be looking to strike a balance.* They need younger blood but they'll need experience to especially for the CL or they'll get found out very quickly.* Nothing wrong with a buying someone a little bit older that's been around the block a bit to help the more inexperienced players.
		
Click to expand...


We don't need young blood this season, we need top quality to build and cement CL football and a tittle challenge.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			When we signed him i wasn't too impressed tbh but after watching him he looked like he's got lots of quality and can finish.
In his 1st season he was out injured for a few months which didn't help.

I was amazed that Rodgers sent him out on loan  last seson and bought Aspas instead, still can't understand the reasoning behind it

Borini was his 1st signing and he made a point of buying him.

I'd rather keep him and bomb Aspas out.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be surprised if he makes an impact next season,if he gets the chance.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Wow. You're right, they're not!!

Difficult thing is everyone knows they have the Suarez cash so will get stung whoever they go for.

Need to be setting sights a bit higher really.
		
Click to expand...

The best cost the most so i don't mind paying top dollar, its when we buy average for top dollar!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Borini isn't good enough - nowhere near good enough. 

Sunderland looking to bid Â£8mil for him - snap their hands off
		
Click to expand...

Really??

Bony or Remy are no better than Borini so why spend money on a striker if you're not going to improve what we've already got?

He's done it once with Aspas and that failed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			We don't need young blood this season, we need top quality to build and cement CL football and a tittle challenge.
		
Click to expand...

What I meant was they have the young blood already. Sterling Sturridge and the like but there is a need for a few older heads. I don't think too many more younger players will be the way forward. Someone did say you'll win nothing with kids and got proved seriously wrong so I guess Liverpool fans have to trust the manager and scouts to find the round pegs for round holes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Really??

Bony or Remy are no better than Borini so why spend money on a striker if you're not going to improve what we've already got?

He's done it once with Aspas and that failed.
		
Click to expand...

Remy is streets ahead of Borini - no idea about Bony


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Really??

Bony or Remy are no better than Borini so why spend money on a striker if you're not going to improve what we've already got?

He's done it once with Aspas and that failed.
		
Click to expand...

Not I dig at Liverpool,but I think next season is a massive test for Rogers. I've said before I think Suarez made him look good.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*He has been too in and out so far but certainly one of the more positive *

Origi is one of those players that* if his potential keeps improving *will be worth double the Â£10mil we are spend - so you get him before that , he will get another season under his belt and polish a bit of the rawness away.
		
Click to expand...

Coutinho is a fantastic player and if you watch his movement off the ball  (you may not see that from the armchair ) you'll see how important he his to how we play. He can make a challenge and is a lot stronger than he looks.

If it doesn't we've blown Â£10m on potential.

We need World Class players now.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Remy is streets ahead of Borini - no idea about Bony
		
Click to expand...

Nah dont agree with you mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Really??

Bony or Remy are no better than Borini so why spend money on a striker if you're not going to improve what we've already got?

He's done it once with Aspas and that failed.
		
Click to expand...

Remy and Bony are far better than Borini.



HomerJSimpson said:



			What I meant was they have the young blood already. Sterling Sturridge and the like but there is a need for a few older heads. I don't think too many more younger players will be the way forward. Someone did say you'll win nothing with kids and got proved seriously wrong so I guess Liverpool fans have to trust the manager and scouts to find the round pegs for round holes
		
Click to expand...

Hansen was proved wrong once, not many other occasions were a kids team have won the league.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Coutinho is a fantastic player and if you watch his movement off the ball  (you may not see that from the armchair ) you'll see how important he his to how we play. He can make a challenge and is a lot stronger than he looks.

If it doesn't we've blown Â£10m on potential.

We need World Class players now.
		
Click to expand...

Coutinho is a quality player. Best thing that could happen for Liverpool was him not being picked for the WC. Summer off & fresh for the season.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Coutinho is a fantastic player and if you watch his movement off the ball  (you may not see that from the armchair ) you'll see how important he his to how we play. He can make a challenge and is a lot stronger than he looks.

If it doesn't we've blown Â£10m on potential.

We need World Class players now.
		
Click to expand...

We need quality players to fit into the team system and work ethic that is being built by Rodgers - we need to build on what we achieved last season - we can't do what Spurs did and spend Â£100mil on players that don't fit in just because of their name.

Last season has raised expectations - we shocked everyone but realistically we are behind both Chelsea and City in terms of squad quality - we can't catch up that quality using money - we don't have it - that's why Brenden is building the squad - hopefully expectations haven't gone too far - sustaining CL football is key. 

Buying the likes of Origi is what we need to do - get the quality players before they become too expensive.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not I dig at Liverpool,but I think next season is a massive test for Rogers. I've said before I think Suarez made him look good.
		
Click to expand...

Its a massive test for everyone at the club no doubt about it.

I don't think people realise how important Suarez is/was. 

I think Rodgers deserves credit for last season as there was major improvement in how we played and results from the previous season.

Time will tell.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Nah dont agree with you mate.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry but you only have to look at the record of each player - Borini got a grand total of 7 goals for a player playing every game - Remy double that despite not playing every game. 

Borini scored the odd goal on telly against a big team - that's it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We need quality players to fit into the team system and work ethic that is being built by Rodgers - we need to build on what we achieved last season - we can't do what Spurs did and spend Â£100mil on players that don't fit in just because of their name.

Last season has raised expectations - we shocked everyone but realistically we are behind both Chelsea and City in terms of squad quality - we can't catch up that quality using money - we don't have it - that's why Brenden is building the squad - hopefully expectations haven't gone too far - sustaining CL football is key. 

Buying the likes of Origi is what we need to do - get the quality players before they become too expensive.
		
Click to expand...

& then sell them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

Wasn't Borini at loan at Sunderland last year. Scored something like 7 or 8 goals in 35 odd appearances. That said I fancy Liverpool to be more creative than Sunderland


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



*Remy and Bony are far better than Borini.
*


Hansen was proved wrong once, not many other occasions were a kids team have won the league.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree mate.

But if they are they're  not much better than what we've already got. To get one of those will cost at least Â£15m so i see no point in buying them.

Keep Borini and go and buy a 20-30 goal striker for Â£25m-Â£30m


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I disagree mate.

But if they are they're  not much better than what we've already got. To get one of those will cost at least Â£15m so i see no point in buying them.

Keep Borini and go and buy a 20-30 goal striker for Â£25m-Â£30m
		
Click to expand...

Remy scored 14 in 26 games last season - easily a 20 goal a season striker. We can get Â£8mil for Borini and prob get Remy for around Â£10 - bargain


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Talk of Arsenal going in for Remy.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but you only have to look at the record of each player - Borini got a grand total of 7 goals for a player playing every game - Remy double that despite not playing every game. 

Borini scored the odd goal on telly against a big team - that's it
		
Click to expand...

You won't change my opinion phil, i'd rather keep Borini and go out and buy a top striker than buy Remy or Bony.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Remy and Bony are far better than Borini.



Hansen was proved wrong once, not many other occasions were a kids team have won the league.
		
Click to expand...

Double.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			You won't change my opinion phil, i'd rather keep Borini and go out and buy a top striker than buy Remy or Bony.
		
Click to expand...

Which top striker ? 

We can't replace Suarez like for like - there isn't many available 30 goal a season strikers hanging around


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We need quality players to fit into the team system and work ethic that is being built by Rodgers - we need to build on what we achieved last season - we can't do what Spurs did and spend Â£100mil on players that don't fit in just because of their name.

Last season has raised expectations - we shocked everyone but realistically we are behind both Chelsea and City in terms of squad quality - we can't catch up that quality using money - we don't have it - that's why Brenden is building the squad - hopefully expectations haven't gone too far - sustaining CL football is key. 

Buying the likes of Origi is what we need to do - get the quality players before they become too expensive.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that last season was extraordinary in terms of improvement ,so whilst we are where we are why not aim a little bit higher and raise the bar with the quality of players and lets keep making progress.

We've spent Â£40m and received Â£75m Suarez money upto now. We must have cash to improve that side with top quality players for now.

I'm not saying go mad spending money and put debt onto the club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I agree that last season was extraordinary in terms of improvement ,so whilst we are where we are why not aim a little bit higher and raise the bar with the quality of players and lets keep making progress.

We've spent Â£40m and received Â£75m Suarez money upto now. We must have cash to improve that side with top quality players for now.

I'm not saying go mad spending money and put debt onto the club.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is getting those quality players - lets be honest despite last season I don't think we are in the place to attract the very best 

We have lost a big reason why we achieved so much 

But there are still lots of quality players out there that can be got - but maybe they aren't a big name - Markovic is a perfect example. 

We can make progress by improving the overall depth and quality of the squad.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Really??

Bony or Remy are no better than Borini so why spend money on a striker if you're not going to improve what we've already got?

He's done it once with Aspas and that failed.
		
Click to expand...

25-30 Mill does not guarantee anything- Torres, Carroll, Soldado.......

Seeing a foreign stiker play impressively in his first or second season and putting him in a better team may well do, even if they are only 8 or 19 mill.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Which top striker *? 

We can't replace Suarez like for like - there isn't many available 30 goal a season strikers hanging around
		
Click to expand...

I knew you'd ask this!!

Somebody like Dzeko would easily score 20-30 goals in that Liverpool side.

Or break the bank for a Benzema/Higuain type.

We create more than enough chances in games,  and those 3 that I've just named  are the type we should be aiming for now.

Knowing us we'll end up with Carlton Cole on loan!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I knew you'd ask this!!

Somebody like Dzeko would easily score 20-30 goals in that Liverpool side.

Or break the bank for a Benzema/Higuain type.

We create more than enough chances in games,  and those 3 that I've just named  are the type we should be aiming for now.

Knowing us we'll end up with Carlton Cole on loan!
		
Click to expand...

No disrespect but Liverpool couldn't get Benzema or Higuain. 
They really do need a Big signing & then maybe others will follow.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			25-30 Mill does not guarantee anything- Torres, Carroll, Soldado.......

Seeing a foreign stiker play impressively in his first or second season and putting him in a better team may well do, even if they are only 8 or 19 mill.

Keep Borini and go and buy a 20-30 goal striker for Â£25m-Â£30m
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

I'd take Soldado every day of the week, in a better side he'd score goals.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I knew you'd ask this!!

Somebody like Dzeko would easily score 20-30 goals in that Liverpool side.

Or break the bank for a Benzema/Higuain type.

We create more than enough chances in games,  and those 3 that I've just named  are the type we should be aiming for now.

Knowing us we'll end up with Carlton Cole on loan!
		
Click to expand...

Would a move for Dzeko not be a bad idea. Whether City would be prepared to sell and sell to Liverpool is dubious but I think he'd be a great signing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I knew you'd ask this!!

Somebody like Dzeko would easily score 20-30 goals in that Liverpool side.

Or break the bank for a Benzema/Higuain type.

We create more than enough chances in games,  and those 3 that I've just named  are the type we should be aiming for now.

Knowing us we'll end up with Carlton Cole on loan!
		
Click to expand...

Dzeko is currently one of the main strikers for the champions

Again it's just name players. Neither Higuain or Benzema have ever scored over 30 goals a season despite the chances they get. 

We should be aiming for players to fit - Benzema would be the only one as he is more adaptable


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			No disrespect but Liverpool couldn't get Benzema or Higuain. 
They really do need a Big signing & then maybe others will follow.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that contradiction in terms?

Can't get a big player - so get a big player and others will follow??????


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Isn't that contradiction in terms?

Can't get a big player - so get a big player and others will follow??????
		
Click to expand...

Nope not at all . They need a big signing,but don't seem to be able to get one:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			No disrespect but Liverpool couldn't get Benzema or Higuain. 
They really do need a Big signing & then maybe others will follow.
		
Click to expand...

My point is if we aspire to win the league and or CL then those are the type of players you need to attract.

Who'd have thought Robhino,Aguero,Yaya etc would go to City? I know there owners have unlimited funds but if we break the bank for just one of those types every year or so and you win trophies they pay for themselves.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Dzeko is currently one of the main strikers for the champions

Again it's just name players. Neither Higuain or Benzema have ever scored over 30 goals a season despite the chances they get. 

We should be aiming for players to fit - Benzema would be the only one as he is more adaptable
		
Click to expand...

Those are the TYPE of players we should be aiming for imo.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd take Soldado every day of the week, in a better side he'd score goals.[/QUOTE]

I think he's the main reason finished where they did. He missed countless chances. At Liverpool he'd just miss more IMO.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

Gignac from Marseille or Reus from Dortmund. Relatively experenced and did well last year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			My point is if we aspire to win the league and or CL then those are the type of players you need to attract.

Who'd have thought Robhino,Aguero,Yaya etc would go to City? I know there owners have unlimited funds but if we break the bank for just one of those types every year or so and you win trophies they pay for themselves.
		
Click to expand...

They broke the bank and more to get those - we aren't City 

You don't always need "names". We won't be chasing those type of players unless the price is reasonable as are the wages.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I'd take Soldado every day of the week, in a better side he'd score goals.
		
Click to expand...

I think he's the main reason finished where they did. He missed countless chances. At Liverpool he'd just miss more IMO.[/QUOTE]

I don't think the goings on at Tottingham actually helped him or any of the new signings with possibly the exception of Paulinho.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

I'd take Soldado every day of the week, in a better side he'd score goals.[/QUOTE]

Above Remy and Bony.

You been on the Kozel again?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Those are the TYPE of players we should be aiming for imo.
		
Click to expand...

You now have Suarez's wages plus money to spend,plus CL football to offer so surely should be able to attract a Top player.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Those are the TYPE of players we should be aiming for imo.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry but I don't think it will be happen 

We will be building the team and squad not buying a ready made one


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			You now have Suarez's wages plus money to spend,plus CL football to offer so surely should be able to attract a Top player.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but I wonder why they don't or can't


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They broke the bank and more to get those - we aren't City 

You don't always need "names". We won't be chasing those type of players unless the price is reasonable as are the wages.
		
Click to expand...

Its not just about "Names". 

We need experience in our side that is a fact, we cannot keep relying on potential.

Their should be enough scope in the wages for 1 superstar.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but I don't think it will be happen 

We will be building the team and squad not buying a ready made one
		
Click to expand...

Buying ONE world class striker is hardly buying a ready made squad now is it?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nope not at all . They need a big signing,but don't seem to be able to get one:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It is,your saying we cant get big signings (e.g.Benzema, Higuain). Then you say get a big signing and others will follow.

ergo - cant get one so............


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but I don't think it will be happen 

We will be building the team and squad not buying a ready made one
		
Click to expand...

So maybe next season,or maybe the one after,or the one after that....... One day you might actually put a bit of pressure on your team & actually say we should win the league. 
It's laughable that you can can question Arsenal.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd take Soldado every day of the week, in a better side he'd score goals.[/QUOTE]

Above Remy and Bony.

*You been on the Kozel again? *[/QUOTE]

No drying out from yesterday :smirk:

Yes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Its not just about "Names". 

We need experience in our side that is a fact, we cannot keep relying on potential.

Their should be enough scope in the wages for 1 superstar.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey he has only been building for two seasons doing it his way ! 

We have a great season doing it his way and now there is a thirst for a superstar !!

How about just keep building the team up with the right players and build a team of players - in fact just as Germany have - a team full of quality players but no superstar needed - same with Atletico


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Buying ONE world class striker is hardly buying a ready made squad now is it?
		
Click to expand...

Spending millions on a world class striker ( there isn't many available ) is no guarentee - just look at Torres. 

What happens if that one world class striker bombs or blows a knee ?! Blown a great deal of money on one


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			It is,your saying we cant get big signings (e.g.Benzema, Higuain). Then you say get a big signing and others will follow.

ergo - cant get one so............
		
Click to expand...

Really struggling with this aren't you pal
You need a big signing,but can't get one. Is that really hard to understand??? 
Personally I can't understand why the Big players aren't queuing up to play for such a big club


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

All well and good building a team and squad but without that touch of class a world class player brings then you're always going to fall short. Doesn't matter if you support United, Arsenal or any of the top PL teams. You can't compete these days, nor in the CL without being able to match the likes of Bayern, Barca etc. If we are talking specifically about Liverpool then they need a top class striker to supplement Sturridge and Sterling, a top quality defender and ideally a world class midfielder, especially one that can take on the Gerrard role going forward


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey he has only been building for two seasons doing it his way ! 

*We have a great season doing it his way and now there is a thirst for a superstar !!
*
How about just keep building the team up with the right players and build a team of players - in fact just as Germany have - a team full of quality players but no superstar needed - same with Atletico
		
Click to expand...

No, We've just sold a superstar for Â£50m PROFIT so i expect him to be replaced accordingly and not with a fella who couldn't lace his boots.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

As been mentioned Reus would be a quality signing as would Bender , then players like Turan or Koke.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			No, We've just sold a superstar for Â£50m PROFIT so i expect him to be replaced accordingly and not with a fella who couldn't lace his boots.
		
Click to expand...


And we bought that superstar for Â£22mil with no fuss and he wasn't a big name

No one can replace him ( well bar Messi etc ) so you build around the area with two players to replace the 30 goals


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Spending millions on a world class striker ( there isn't many available ) is no guarentee - just look at Torres. 

*What happens if that one world class striker bombs or blows a knee ?! Blown a great deal of money on one*

Click to expand...

*
*

Couldn't that happen with any footballer??

We signed Torres and he was world class.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As been mentioned Reus would be a quality signing as would Bender , then players like Turan or Koke.
		
Click to expand...

Reus would be a top signing although Keibling from Leverkusen was top scorer last year in the Bundesliga. Mind you he's 30 so not ideal


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			[/B]

Couldn't that happen with any footballer??

We signed Torres and he was world class.
		
Click to expand...


Not when we bought him - he had the potential to be world class and again got him for just over Â£20mil


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Really struggling with this aren't you pal
You need a big signing,but can't get one. Is that really hard to understand??? 
Personally I can't understand why the Big players aren't queuing up to play for such a big club 

Click to expand...

Nope not struggling at all.

Without going round in circles, you've contradicted yourself.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And we bought that superstar for Â£22mil with no fuss and he wasn't a big name

No one can replace him ( well bar Messi etc ) so you build around the area with two players to replace the 30 goals
		
Click to expand...

Two players that aren't good enough on two lots of wages that could be paid to 1 world class player that gets you the goals?

Sound.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nope not struggling at all.

Without going round in circles, you've contradicted yourself.
		
Click to expand...

You mean it's a chicken and egg situation
......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nope not struggling at all.

Without going round in circles, you've contradicted yourself.
		
Click to expand...


I have never know an opposition fan to be so obsessed about our club ! It's a daily exercise for him. Just ignore him in the hope he just goes away.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			[/B]

Couldn't that happen with any footballer??

We signed Torres and he was world class.
		
Click to expand...

Not world class when we signed him, he was a 1 in 3 striker.

I didn't want him, soon proved me wrong though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			You mean it's a chicken and egg situation
......
		
Click to expand...

Egghead, more like.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not when we bought him - he had the potential to be world class and again got him for just over Â£20mil
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to recite history mate i know.

You've not answered my question re; injury?

Its not our fault they don't know how to use Torres.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Two players that aren't good enough on two lots of wages that could be paid to 1 world class player that gets you the goals?

Sound.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's called the concept of a squad and us having to spend the money wisely to build the squad as opposed to just on one player in the hope he doesn't flop

Those two players could get 15 a season - which is more likely that getting one player to score 30


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nope not struggling at all.

Without going round in circles, you've contradicted yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Course I have mate


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not world class when we signed him, he was a 1 in 3 striker.

I didn't want him, *soon proved me wrong though*.
		
Click to expand...

Thats not hard:rofl:

To be fair to Torres he was their captain at 20 and he almost carried that team which is an awful lot for a young lad.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have never know an opposition fan to be so obsessed about our club ! It's a daily exercise for him. Just ignore him in the hope he just goes away.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently doesn't hate us or obsessed with us - honest, he said.

Yeah right.

That's why 4-5 different people have had to ask who he supports. Hardly mentions his own team.........


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes it's called the concept of a squad and us having to spend the money wisely to build the squad as opposed to just on one player in the hope he doesn't flop

Those two players could get 15 a season - which is more likely that getting one player to score 30
		
Click to expand...

Were you disappointed at missing out on Sanchez?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes it's called the concept of a squad and us having to spend the money wisely to build the squad as opposed to just on one player in the hope he doesn't flop

Those two players could get 15 a season - which is more likely that getting one player to score 30
		
Click to expand...

Correct, but you'd have to play with 3 out and out strikers if you got Bony&Remy and completely change your style etc.

Or buy two players and hope they both don't flop!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			You don't have to recite history mate i know.

You've not answered my question re; injury?

Its not our fault they don't know how to use Torres.
		
Click to expand...

If you spend Â£40-Â£50mil on one player and he gets injured you are left with no one 

If you spend Â£50mil on two players and one gets injured what are you left with.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you spend Â£40-Â£50mil on one player and he gets injured you are left with no one 

If you spend Â£50mil on two players and one gets injured what are you left with.
		
Click to expand...

An injured player and one not good enough to carry a side in Europe


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have never know an opposition fan to be so obsessed about our club ! It's a daily exercise for him. Just ignore him in the hope he just goes away.
		
Click to expand...

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?68295-Has-Suarez-done-it-again/page75
Post #750 :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Correct, but you'd have to play with 3 out and out strikers if you got Bony&Remy and completely change your style etc
		
Click to expand...


I don't want Bony but Remy and say Rues with Sterling , Sturridge and Markovic gives you a lot of attacking threat as well as adaptability and cover


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you spend Â£40-Â£50mil on one player and he gets injured you are left with no one 

If you spend Â£50mil on two players and one gets injured what are you left with.
		
Click to expand...

Phil, don't answer a question with a question.

Im just trying to point out that wether you spend Â£800k or Â£80m on a footballer  regardless of money they could suffer a bad injury.

Look at Inzaghi at Chelsea a few years ago.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey he has only been building for two seasons doing it his way ! 

We have a great season doing it his way and now there is a thirst for a superstar !!

How about just keep building the team up with the right players and build a team of players - in fact just as Germany have - a team full of quality players but no superstar needed - same with Atletico
		
Click to expand...

Building?

Rodgers has 2/3 signings in your team (i think). His record with signings isn't great and has been lucky to have inherited Suarez, IMO.

You are almost suggesting Liverpool to down the route you deride arsenal for, at least that's the impression given.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes it's called the concept of a squad and us having to spend the money wisely to build the squad as opposed to just on one player in the hope he doesn't flop

Those two players could get 15 a season - which is more likely that getting one player to score 30
		
Click to expand...

whilst I fully agree that pool need to improve their overall squad to compete on all fronts. Most top teams still have at least one man. 

Its t's all well and good buying Suarez for a mere 20m when your only top 6. If he comes good you may make top four. Which you did. But now you need to stay there, and for that you need someone somewhat proven. Be they a 40m star or someone with pl experience. Problem is prices. I can't imagine bony being less than Â£25m. Remy Â£13m was mentioned I think he'd be ideal.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Apparently doesn't hate us or obsessed with us - honest, he said.

Yeah right.

That's why 4-5 different people have had to ask who he supports. Hardly mentions his own team.........
		
Click to expand...

Only have to look at the amount of replies in Liverpool threads from him. 

Totally obsessed


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			An injured player and one not good enough to carry a side in Europe 

Click to expand...

Haha i like it! 

Homers cracked a funny one:rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you spend Â£40-Â£50mil on one player and he gets injured you are left with no one 

If you spend Â£50mil on two players and one gets injured what are you left with.
		
Click to expand...

Carroll and Suarez, except they were Â£60m.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't want Bony but Remy and say Rues with Sterling , Sturridge and Markovic gives you a lot of attacking threat as well as adaptability and cover
		
Click to expand...

The problem is its all conjecture and whether Liverpool can actually sign any of these names. As others have said, there seems to be a lack of top names being associated with the club. Of course you never know what's going on behind the scenes although LP's reliable sources will no doubt fill him in. Without the big names an certainly someone with CL nous I think it may be hard for Liverpool to be truly competitive


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			You don't have to recite history mate i know.

You've not answered my question re; injury?

Its not our fault they don't know how to use Torres.
		
Click to expand...

You built a team around him that suited him and stuck everything on his toe for him, wasn't bought by the manager and was told to play him at the time even though he didn't fit into the side of the time.  I know he doesn't get the goals he got at L'pool but his work rate is excellent and when he does score, it can be those critical goals when needed.  I don't have a major issue with him as we don't look for a dominant goal scorer as we can score from many areas, he does what's asked of him but if you offered what's left in your budget for him, I'd let him go back :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Phil, don't answer a question with a question.

Im just trying to point out that wether you spend Â£800k or Â£80m on a footballer  regardless of money they could suffer a bad injury.

Look at Inzaghi at Chelsea a few years ago.
		
Click to expand...


Yes and Chelsea have funds to cover losing expensive players. 

City also have funds to just throw money and multiple targets 

We on the other hand have to hope ours hit the target - Carroll is a perfect example.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Building?

Rodgers has 2/3 signings in your team (i think). His record with signings isn't great and has been lucky to have inherited Suarez, IMO.

You are almost suggesting Liverpool to down the route you deride arsenal for, at least that's the impression given.
		
Click to expand...

Ive already stated out of the 14 signings he's made only 2 have worked upto now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes and Chelsea have funds to cover losing expensive players. 

City also have funds to just throw money and multiple targets 

We on the other hand have to hope ours hit the target - Carroll is a perfect example.
		
Click to expand...

You've just got Â£75m (plus whatever add ons you say he's getting). What funds do you need?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes and Chelsea have funds to cover losing expensive players. 

City also have funds to just throw money and multiple targets 

*We on the other hand have to hope ours hit the target - Carroll is a perfect example*.
		
Click to expand...

And on recent form his signings have been pish!

Injuries are part and parcel of football.


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You've just got Â£75m (plus whatever add ons you say he's getting). What funds do you need?
		
Click to expand...

They only have Â£35m left now though


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only have to look at the amount of replies in Liverpool threads from him. 

Totally obsessed
		
Click to expand...

You lot start the endless threads. As you've said before "I'm free to comment" :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

Fish said:



			You built a team around him that suited him and stuck everything on his toe for him, wasn't bought by the manager and was told to play him at the time even though he didn't fit into the side of the time.  I know he doesn't get the goals he got at L'pool but his work rate is excellent and when he does score, it can be those critical goals when needed.  I don't have a major issue with him as we don't look for a dominant goal scorer as we can score from many areas, he does what's asked of him but if you offered what's left in your budget for him, I'd let him go back :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. 

Thanks but no thanks we've had the best years out of him:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

Fish said:



			They only have Â£35m left now though
		
Click to expand...

I reckon you could get Reus for that and have change. The problem seems to be attracting the elite players to Liverpool


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I reckon you could get Reus for that and have change. The problem seems to be attracting the elite players to Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

I think if we had a manager with over 38yrs football experience whose won trophies in europe we'd be able to attract the elite players.....

SOS Mr Hodgson :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I think if we had a manager with over 38yrs football experience whose won trophies in europe we'd be able to attract the elite players.....

SOS Mr Hodgson :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'd love him to go back to Fulham if I'm honest but don't think it'll happen. New owners ruining the club. I don't know how Liverpool attract the players but they don't seem to be able to do it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'd love him to go back to Fulham if I'm honest but don't think it'll happen. New owners ruining the club. I don't know how Liverpool attract the players but they don't seem to be able to do it
		
Click to expand...

Do you know which players we have attempted to sign or the type of players we are looking to sign ? 

One player has turned us down to live in London

Lots of judgments being made 12 days after the window is open with a lot of time before the window shuts.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I don't know how Liverpool attract the players but they don't seem to be able to do it
		
Click to expand...

A leading question a Philadelphia lawyer would be proud of Homer.

You cant handle the truth!!!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you know which players we have attempted to sign or the type of players we are looking to sign ? 

One player has turned us down to live in London

Lots of judgments being made 12 days after the window is open with a lot of time before the window shuts.
		
Click to expand...

Is it really because of London? Or maybe he chose Arsenal because of better players & manager to work with.


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you know which players we have attempted to sign or the type of players we are looking to sign ? 

.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you know Phil. When you're running the FA you won't have time though :ears:

Actually, I'd say Liverpool are pretty good at attracting players. Torres &Suarez in particular had been linked with any number of "top" clubs but ended up there for big transfer fees so they seem to do ok.


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 13, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			You lot start the endless threads. As you've said before "I'm free to comment" :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've just looked at the last 3 LFC/Suarez related threads. Neither was started by the two posters you are disagreeing with (although I'm sure you'll come back with an alternative definition of 'you lot'). 
As I said a week or so ago, you do appear to have an obsession with LFC. I also had to ask who you supported.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 13, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			An injured player and one not good enough to carry a side in Europe 

Click to expand...

Egad! Homer is spot on! :thup: Where are my pills? :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			I've just looked at the last 3 LFC/Suarez related threads. Neither was started by the two posters you are disagreeing with (although I'm sure you'll come back with an alternative definition of 'you lot'). 
As I said a week or so ago, you do appear to have an obsession with LFC. I also had to ask who you supported.
		
Click to expand...

Very good sir


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 13, 2014)

Jesus guys, calm it all down. It's hardly a surprise that Phil and some others of other teams are over the top. Most football fans in this country are so one eyed they can't see reality. Bagging Suarez when Liverpool were not a champions league club was excellent. What he turned into on the pitch was perfect for the rebuilding process and has helped propel them to title challengers and CL level. It will now be easier to attract that top level player that couldn't be attracted before. Not all will want to sign tho, Sanchez being the perfect example but many more top echelon targets will now consider it. All this other talk of nearly every player under the sun is just paper talk. Until something happens, it's always advisable to take things with a pinch of salt. So much out there is lies. Look at the rumour that the Argentina manager said the Suarez deal was agreed last November. Utter lies, confirmed by the guy who started it, but not before it swept round the internet and gullible fools were repeating it as fact! Despite the selling of Suarez there is little doubt that Liverpool are in a good place at the moment, and I'm sure there will be plenty of work behind the scenes on players who's names haven't been mentioned.  They are in a better place currently than man utd, who despite bringing in van gaal, are no longer a champions league team so will find it harder to attract players. Should be an interesting close season and an exciting season ahead....


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			despite bringing in van gaal, are no longer a champions league team so will find it harder to attract players.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with this, it hurts to say but their 'brand' can outweigh their current situation and anyone joining now to help overcome their current position will cement their place in the coming years, they could look at turning them down as a 'missed opportunity'.

Just another spin on it, although I hope they don't build too well :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2014)

Fish said:



			I disagree with this, it hurts to say but their 'brand' can outweigh their current situation and anyone joining now to help overcome their current position will cement their place in the coming years, they could look at turning them down as a 'missed opportunity'.

Just another spin on it, although I hope they don't build too well :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

yeah cant disagree with that - they also are able to spend a fair amount as well.

If they miss out again then it could start to effect them


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2014)

Fish said:



			I disagree with this, it hurts to say but their 'brand' can outweigh their current situation and anyone joining now to help overcome their current position will cement their place in the coming years, they could look at turning them down as a 'missed opportunity'.

Just another spin on it, although I hope they don't build too well :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

There will be a few players where the managers reputation will attract them over there current position.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			There will be a few players where the managers reputation will attract them over there current position.
		
Click to expand...

I agree,  for all moves and utds faults last season. If rvp scored 30 plus goals as per previous season they may well have done better. I expect massive improvements from him this season.


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			There will be a few players where the managers reputation will attract them over there current position.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's a major factor also, unfortunately.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 13, 2014)

gmc40 said:



			I've just looked at the last 3 LFC/Suarez related threads. Neither was started by the two posters you are disagreeing with (although I'm sure you'll come back with an alternative definition of 'you lot'). 
As I said a week or so ago, you do appear to have an obsession with LFC. I also had to ask who you supported.
		
Click to expand...

+1
Pinseeker (Paddy K, Rumpo, JCW and a few others).

There are a good few on here who are able to hold a thread about Liverpool/Suarez/Rodgers/transfers without getting snidy, obsessive etc,but you cant.

There are lads who are supporters of teams of our fiercest rivals(Man U,Everton) and other rivals such as Chelsea,Arsenal and Spurs. I would gladly share a pint with these lads such as PBrown, Bladeplayer, Bozza, BIM, Fish,Matt71, Homer as well as lots of others who contribute to the football threads.

However, you never have anything positive (even if begrudged) to say about LFC, ever, so your point of view is rarely valid. You say about Phil having rose-tinted glasses on. Yes he has, I often disagree with him and as shown by this thread LFC fans donâ€™t all think the same. At least give a bit of credit now and again, otherwise you look like the divvies that inhabit sites like Football365, which I cant be arsed with as just full of divvies. It is only one step away from some of the loons who text in crap to the daily star.

Always happy to talk footy, but some of the stuff is getting massively boring now with people just lieing in wait to either give Liverpool loads ( deservedly so over recent years, with Suare' antics) or just try to call Liverpool Phil out all the time.

Liverpool Phil, love to meet you fella, but chill out and put the crusader banner down.

Now lets all take a deep breath and try to enjoy the coming season. 

P.S. You do know that Liverpool Phil isn't a real person, just a Max Headroom/Red dwarf Crichton computer generated argument machine, designed by MikeH and made by NASA jus to get more traffic to the forum.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



+1
Pinseeker (Paddy K, Rumpo, JCW and a few others).

There are a good few on here who are able to hold a thread about Liverpool/Suarez/Rodgers/transfers without getting snidy, obsessive etc,but you cant.

There are lads who are supporters of teams of our fiercest rivals(Man U,Everton) and other rivals such as Chelsea,Arsenal and Spurs. I would gladly share a pint with these lads such as PBrown, Bladeplayer, Bozza, BIM, Fish,Matt71, Homer as well as lots of others who contribute to the football threads.

However, you never have anything positive (even if begrudged) to say about LFC, ever, so your point of view is rarely valid. You say about Phil having rose-tinted glasses on. Yes he has, I often disagree with him and as shown by this thread LFC fans donâ€™t all think the same. At least give a bit of credit now and again, otherwise you look like the divvies that inhabit sites like Football365, which I cant be arsed with as just full of divvies. It is only one step away from some of the loons who text in crap to the daily star.

Always happy to talk footy, but some of the stuff is getting massively boring now with people just lieing in wait to either give Liverpool loads ( deservedly so over recent years, with Suare' antics) or just try to call Liverpool Phil out all the time.

Liverpool Phil, love to meet you fella, but chill out and put the crusader banner down.

Now lets all take a deep breath and try to enjoy the coming season. 

P.S. You do know that Liverpool Phil isn't a real person, just a Max Headroom/Red dwarf Crichton computer generated argument machine, designed by MikeH and made by NASA jus to get more traffic to the forum. 

Click to expand...

Very good post mate and advice is duly noted - guess get too carried away at times - thankfully learning to ignore the obvious people looking for the bait.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 13, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



+1
Pinseeker (Paddy K, Rumpo, JCW and a few others).

There are a good few on here who are able to hold a thread about Liverpool/Suarez/Rodgers/transfers without getting snidy, obsessive etc,but you cant.

There are lads who are supporters of teams of our fiercest rivals(Man U,Everton) and other rivals such as Chelsea,Arsenal and Spurs. I would gladly share a pint with these lads such as PBrown, Bladeplayer, Bozza, BIM, Fish,Matt71, Homer as well as lots of others who contribute to the football threads.

However, you never have anything positive (even if begrudged) to say about LFC, ever, so your point of view is rarely valid. You say about Phil having rose-tinted glasses on. Yes he has, I often disagree with him and as shown by this thread LFC fans donâ€™t all think the same. At least give a bit of credit now and again, otherwise you look like the divvies that inhabit sites like Football365, which I cant be arsed with as just full of divvies. It is only one step away from some of the loons who text in crap to the daily star.

Always happy to talk footy, but some of the stuff is getting massively boring now with people just lieing in wait to either give Liverpool loads ( deservedly so over recent years, with Suare' antics) or just try to call Liverpool Phil out all the time.

Liverpool Phil, love to meet you fella, but chill out and put the crusader banner down.

Now lets all take a deep breath and try to enjoy the coming season. 

P.S. You do know that Liverpool Phil isn't a real person, just a Max Headroom/Red dwarf Crichton computer generated argument machine, designed by MikeH and made by NASA jus to get more traffic to the forum. 

Click to expand...

Er.. I haven't started any threads about Liverpool, you are confusing my dislike of Suarez with a dislike of LFC.


----------



## gmc40 (Jul 13, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



+1
Pinseeker (Paddy K, Rumpo, JCW and a few others).

There are a good few on here who are able to hold a thread about Liverpool/Suarez/Rodgers/transfers without getting snidy, obsessive etc,but you cant.

There are lads who are supporters of teams of our fiercest rivals(Man U,Everton) and other rivals such as Chelsea,Arsenal and Spurs. I would gladly share a pint with these lads such as PBrown, Bladeplayer, Bozza, BIM, Fish,Matt71, Homer as well as lots of others who contribute to the football threads.

However, you never have anything positive (even if begrudged) to say about LFC, ever, so your point of view is rarely valid. You say about Phil having rose-tinted glasses on. Yes he has, I often disagree with him and as shown by this thread LFC fans donâ€™t all think the same. At least give a bit of credit now and again, otherwise you look like the divvies that inhabit sites like Football365, which I cant be arsed with as just full of divvies. It is only one step away from some of the loons who text in crap to the daily star.

Always happy to talk footy, but some of the stuff is getting massively boring now with people just lieing in wait to either give Liverpool loads ( deservedly so over recent years, with Suare' antics) or just try to call Liverpool Phil out all the time.

Liverpool Phil, love to meet you fella, but chill out and put the crusader banner down.

Now lets all take a deep breath and try to enjoy the coming season. 

P.S. You do know that Liverpool Phil isn't a real person, just a Max Headroom/Red dwarf Crichton computer generated argument machine, designed by MikeH and made by NASA jus to get more traffic to the forum. 

Click to expand...

Whilst I've been a member a while I've only recently started posting regularly but I have to say I've noticed everything you say. I'm an Evertonian with two brothers who support Liverpool so I know as well as anyone how annoying some reds fans can be. However the childishness and immaturity of some of the posters every time Phil posts or Liverpool get a mention is unreal. They're like school kids. It's embarrassing for grown men to behave like that. I go on other forums (golf and non golf) and there are numerous footy threads but none of this nonsense.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 13, 2014)

Some brilliant posts on here. Can I just point out the ignore list,feel free to add me :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 13, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			There will be a few players where the managers reputation will attract them over there current position.
		
Click to expand...

Think that's already been proved this summer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Think that's already been proved this summer. 

Click to expand...

Who've you signed?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 13, 2014)

Herrera?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Herrera?
		
Click to expand...

I doubt Davey Moyes would've been able to pull that deal off.


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



+1
Pinseeker (Paddy K, Rumpo, JCW and a few others).

There are a good few on here who are able to hold a thread about Liverpool/Suarez/Rodgers/transfers without getting snidy, obsessive etc,but you cant.

There are lads who are supporters of teams of our fiercest rivals(Man U,Everton) and other rivals such as Chelsea,Arsenal and Spurs. I would gladly share a pint with these lads such as PBrown, Bladeplayer, Bozza, BIM, Fish,Matt71, Homer as well as lots of others who contribute to the football threads.

However, you never have anything positive (even if begrudged) to say about LFC, ever, so your point of view is rarely valid. You say about Phil having rose-tinted glasses on. Yes he has, I often disagree with him and as shown by this thread LFC fans donâ€™t all think the same. At least give a bit of credit now and again, otherwise you look like the divvies that inhabit sites like Football365, which I cant be arsed with as just full of divvies. It is only one step away from some of the loons who text in crap to the daily star.

Always happy to talk footy, but some of the stuff is getting massively boring now with people just lieing in wait to either give Liverpool loads ( deservedly so over recent years, with Suare' antics) or just try to call Liverpool Phil out all the time.

*Liverpool Phil, love to meet you fella*, *but chill out and put the crusader banner down.*
Now lets all take a deep breath and try to enjoy the coming season. 

P.S. You do know that Liverpool Phil isn't a real person, just a Max Headroom/Red dwarf Crichton computer generated argument machine, designed by MikeH and made by NASA jus to get more traffic to the forum. 

Click to expand...

+1 :thup:





Liverpoolphil said:



			Very good post mate and advice is duly noted - guess get too carried away at times - thankfully learning to ignore the obvious people looking for the bait.
		
Click to expand...

We all do, *some more than others* ......................... it's called passion.


*Slime*.


----------

